# My beautiful foxies



## Elina

I just wanted to let you all know that I have started a blog for my Corsac foxes Elspeth and Flashman Flashman and Elspeth the Corsac foxes .

As allot of you know I have wanted a fox for a long time and now I have two who truly are fantastic!:flrt:
There a few photos of them on my profile on here also.
-
Elina


----------



## Pimperella

ooooooooooooooooo They are stunning!!! Bet your in absolute Fox Heaven!!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Wow, they are stunning! How big are they, in relation to our gorgeous native Red Fox? Mmm,..........<adds to christmas list>.............

:lol2:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx

They are fantastic! I love their names as well. 
I always fantasised about having a fox as a child! I blame The Animals of Farthing Wood. :lol2:
I'm going to be keeping track of your blog, should be really great seeing the progress you make with them. Hopefully more ups than downs! Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Elina

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, they are stunning! How big are they, in relation to our gorgeous native Red Fox? Mmm,..........<adds to christmas list>.............
> 
> :lol2:


Next to a red fox they are actually quite small but they are perfectly in scale so in photos it's really hard to get scale.
I tried to take a photo of them next to a meter stick which they refused to stand near and a Starbucks cup which Elspeth ran off with :lol2:. I did try to do the simple thing and just measure them but when they lay down they curl up and when they stand they fidget....I shall figure something out.

Shall try to keep the blog up to date as best I can.
-
 Elina


----------



## Emmaj

YAY you finally have your foxes :flrt: they are beautiful too may i add :flrt::flrt:


----------



## diamondlil

They are stunning! (And fantastic names too!)


----------



## naz_pixie

your blog made for an interesting read and they are both such beautifull creatures! hope you do well with them!

naz x


----------



## rach666

stunning:gasp:


----------



## housecat

They are stunning. Have just read your blog and am looking forward to any updates. Lucky you is all I can say!


----------



## purple-vixen

I too have also read your blog, aren't they stunning little things! Really pretty...  x


----------



## Marcia

They are gorgeous :flrt:
I love foxes :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

Stunningly beautiful!!!


----------



## sophs87

Lucky You they are gorgeous! they look so soft :flrt:


----------



## africa

Hi Elina
Loved reading your blog. Flashy and Elspeth are absolutely stunning:flrt:
Sallie:2thumb:


----------



## Elina

It is nice to hear that you all seem to like them.
It's amazing how many PM's a mail box can hold:lol2:.


> Lucky You they are gorgeous! they look so soft


They are indeed very soft in the fluffy sense, not so much in the soppy way...Yet hehe.

-
 Elina


----------



## Elina

Thought I would share some photos of them with you all!








































Hope you enjoy!
-
Elina


----------



## mrcarlxx

very nice.

cant you get english foxes then?


----------



## Elina

I am sure you can but I think with reds you mostly get them if you find one and rescue it. 
All types of fox look and behave differently so choosing a breed is allot about what suits your lifestyle.
Personally my favourite fox is the Corsac hence I really wanted these little ones. 
-
Elina


----------



## mrcarlxx

Elina said:


> I am sure you can but I think with reds you mostly get them if you find one and rescue it.
> All types of fox look and behave differently so choosing a breed is allot about what suits your lifestyle.
> Personally my favourite fox is the Corsac hence I really wanted these little ones.
> -
> Elina


 
tbh id always wanted a fox, but i never thought one could own one....not that i would ever get one, already have a dog and a little family so i would have nowhere to house it/him/her

i must say though the native red fox looks so much nicer, just my opinion......if i had a choice it would have to be the Arctic fox. :flrt:


----------



## Elina

If I had my choice (and enough time for them) I would have one of each type:lol2:.
-
Elina


----------



## tina b

very pretty i used to keep artic foxes years ago they had such fab temperments too :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

OoOOOOooo they are gorgeous :flrt::flrt::flrt: and really enjoyed reading your blog :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

It has taken allot of work but Elspeth is now quite partial to being hugged:
















:flrt:

-
 Elina


----------



## Elina

Elspeth after her 1st bath:








:flrt:
-
 Elina


----------



## Charlottie

Wow they are gorgous! i have never seen them before!! :flrt:


----------



## wallakenne

Awww They Are Beautiful And Amazing Blog


----------



## Siouxzy

Wow, they are stunning :flrt:


----------



## Elina

I have been asked allot what Harry and Elspeth sound like so I last night they were chatting so I recorded it. 
Sorry there is no picture but they only have their bed time talk when the lights are off.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8d4qahuBzE

-

Elina


----------



## Elina

Tried out my new video camera last night just before I put the foxes to bed. I filmed them for about four hours! (giggle) 
Anyway this is the first video I have bothered to edit.
YouTube - Tag! Your it!
Also back to writing their blog now I have a camera again. :2thumb:
Let me know what you think of the video!
TTFN-
 Elina


----------



## POAGeckos

Your foxes are lovely . Some time soon I am planning to get a North american native silver-phased red fox and a red fox, Have a few breeders over here.


----------



## Elina

Oh you are in North America!
There are some breeders on Sybil's Den (The domestic black bear) , all on your side of the pond. :2thumb:
-
 Elina


----------



## SiUK

xautomaticflowersx said:


> I blame The Animals of Farthing Wood. :lol2:
> !


 
That was a program of epic proportions :no1:

Beautiful foxes btw


----------



## Elina

I took this photo of my Female fox, Elspeth last night. I did not notice untill a few mins ago her tongue was out...She looks quite amusing!








:lol2:
-
 Elina


----------



## ambyglam

omg...lol

my chihuahua does the same thing... lol

i love it!


----------



## jazzywoo

omg they are wonderful :flrt: i hand reared a fox cub years ago that my collie found under a bush its mum was shot :devil: his name was shadow and we released him to a local farmer that trained him to come to a whistle so when the hunt was on shadow and later on his family were safe and sound locked in the barn :2thumb:
it was lovely to see him grow up over the years around the farm :flrt:
have to ask is it much different from keeping a dog ? and where do you get one how much etc this could be great back up plan if i cant have a meerkat


----------



## Keir64

Oooh foxes are sooo cute! haha.. I love fennec foxes. Theyr so awesome with their massive ears and that xD


----------



## Elina

jazzywoo said:


> omg they are wonderful :flrt: i hand reared a fox cub years ago that my collie found under a bush its mum was shot :devil: his name was shadow and we released him to a local farmer that trained him to come to a whistle so when the hunt was on shadow and later on his family were safe and sound locked in the barn :2thumb:
> it was lovely to see him grow up over the years around the farm :flrt:
> have to ask is it much different from keeping a dog ? and where do you get one how much etc this could be great back up plan if i cant have a meerkat


 
Your experience with Shadow sounds great and I love that you did not just dump him back in the wild with no way to be safe from hunters.

Yes keeping a fox is very different from keeping a dog, they are like the stories say smart, cunning, sly and mischievous. I did think that one of my parents dogs was really smart until I compared him to Harry and Elspeth.

A fox cannot just be let in the garden to go to the toilet, they need a litter tray. 
They need a fresh diet tailored to their specific breed. For me this involved working out the right diet with lots of research, time, effort and mathematical calculations to match wild diet needs. 
When you take a fox for a walk it is nothing like walking a dog, you must go where they want to go and be prepared for how dogs and other animals will react to a fox.
Corsacs are the least 'smelly' fox out there, their urine just smells like that of a puppy. If you have ever been around a puppy you will know that smell and they them selves smell like shampoo and their saliva. However reds, arctic's, fennecs and all the other types smell much more. You can build an outside enclosure for most breeds but Fennecs must be kept inside as they cannot deal with the cold at all.
Most fox owners (myself included) build outside enclosures for their foxes even if not to live in but to play in.

Harry and Elspeth cost £2,330 just for them and that was from a broker.

Foxes are very rewarding animals. You get back what you put in. My two are wonderful little characters and I would not change them for the world but they require allot of research before hand.

If you would like to know more please feel free to PM me or ask on here, I am more them happy to help with any questions.
-
 Elina


----------



## Elina

I filmed this at 3am this morning as I could not sleep and Harry was more then happy to have some extra play time.
YouTube - Harry Vs the video camera
Seems he is not too fond of my video camera:lol2:.
-
Elina


----------



## Leonine

I just love foxes. :flrt:
They remind me of pointy-faced cats more than dogs. :lol2:


----------



## Elina

For some reason I cannot stop waking up at 3am. Today unlike yesterday though Harry was sound asleep hugging Elspeth so I decided to edit another video of him from yesterday at silly o'clock in the morning.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqHwkBL5CbE
TTFN!
-
Elina


----------



## Strawberry

do you need a DWA license to keep foxes in the UK?


----------



## Elina

Nope!
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Elina said:


> Nope!
> -
> Elina


 
 

I must fix this 'Nope!' hehe. I answered at 3am so was a tad tired.

No you do not require a DWAL to keep them but I must add that this does not mean they are not potentially dangerous.

Foxes are wonderful animals to keep as long as the right amount of research has been done before hand.
-
Elina


----------



## xvickyx

Elina said:


> For some reason I cannot stop waking up at 3am. Today unlike yesterday though Harry was sound asleep hugging Elspeth so I decided to edit another video of him from yesterday at silly o'clock in the morning.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqHwkBL5CbE
> TTFN!
> -
> Elina


Awww that is such a cute video :flrt:


----------



## NaomiR

they are exceptionally beautiful and I am very jelous, really stunning creatures, well done you, you're doing a wonderful job with them they look very happy and well adjusted.


----------



## Elina

Aw thanks for the kind words hun!
I made a new video of them, unsure if anyone will like it as it is just the two of them eating but I do like watching them eat, I find it very interesting.
TTFN-
Elina

YouTube - Tastes like Chicken


----------



## bugdude

*stunning*

hiya they are stunning and :no1: how cool :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

This morning I was in the bath, like most other mornings when I do not have to go to uni. It was lovely and warm, I used loads of wild cherry bubble bath and it was so relaxing.


Harry was walking around next to the bath as he is terrified of the Bengal cat who at this point was sitting outside the bathroom door thus, Harry would not leave the room. (This has been our morning routine for about a week now.)

Harry often likes to look in to make sure I have not drowned at that the shampoo has not eaten my head.

So Harry put his paws on the side and looked in, I smiled at him as I assumed he was doing his normal thing but then he suddenly jumped into the bath!

I was totally taken by surprise and curled up at one end of the bath while Harry was smiling away swimming around! 
I got out of the bath, wrapped a towel around myself when I called for my other half to look after Harry when I got my video camera.
Harry continued to swim around the bath in circles looking very pleased with himself until the camera beeped when I turnt it on and he jumped out.
I was just so totally amazed that he firstly wanted to have a bath with me and secondly likes to swim!
Really did not expect this. :lol2:

I am now hugging my wild cherry scented fox who is still chuffed with himself.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odn9fJvvmQY 
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Harry looking oh so pretty!:flrt:
-
Elina


----------



## xvickyx

Hehe that sounds so funny, shame I can't watch it at work  will try and find it on my phone x


----------



## africa

Elina said:


> It has taken allot of work but Elspeth is now quite partial to being hugged:
> image
> image
> :flrt:
> 
> -
> Elina


You have worked really hard with them,it's paid off!! Fab photos:flrt:


----------



## Elina

africa said:


> You have worked really hard with them,it's paid off!! Fab photos:flrt:


 Thanks hun!
They do take allot of work but they sure are worth it!
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

I thought this was funny, I caught him just as he was yawning :lol: . He must have been warn out you see, he has just tipped over my washing basket and pulled everything out.:lol2:
-
Elina​


----------



## Elina

So yesterday Harry and Elspeth had an outing to go and see my friend Mario who has an Italian restaurant. They were very excited to be out of the house and in a village. Normally when they leave the house they step straight out into the countryside.

When we got there they were greeted by a waitress who seated us and went to get Mario. The restaurant was empty, we chose to go at this time so as not to freak Harry and Elspeth out. I know how much they like pasta and will stop at nothing to get it so I suppose we also chose this time so as not to worry the humans.

Mario came out of his kitchen and greeted us and then Harry and Elspeth. He had brought some chicken out of the kitchen to give them to show that he is a friend. He chatted to us and petted Harry then returned to the kitchen.

Harry and Elspeth had a bowl of spaghetti and tomato sauce for lunch. You could tell they enjoyed it by the red noses and lips when they raised their faces up to see if there was any more food for them.

The two of them then rested under the table until it was time to leave. 
We then went home.

When evening rolled around Elspeth wandered off upstairs and I followed her. She jumped on my dressing table and nosed around. She sniffed my perfumes and body sprays and then went n to sniff all of my make up piece by piece. She seemed to be being a good girl so I left her on the table for a moment when I went to the bathroom. Upon my return she was sitting in her bed time crate with something in her paws. I had no idea what it was but she was chewing it. I climbed into her crate to take it from her and I heard a 'POP!' come from the mystery item and a shocked Elspeth looked up at me with pink all over her lips, nose and whiskers. The item was a lip gloss, a neon pink lip gloss.
My did she look a state but I must admit I have seen humans with less skill in the application of make-up so I should not laugh....But I did!


​I went down stairs with Elspeth to show my partner and Harry what a state she was and to my amazement Harry actually helped her groom herself to get it off. Then it occured to me that maybe, just maybe that is why drunk woman cover them selves in lipstick while in the bathroom at night clubs; it must be to attract a mate to groom them!...Okay that is probably not why but it worked for Elspeth!

I felt quite out of place in my living room that evening as the two of them lay in front of the fire place licking one another faces. I did not know if it was rude to look but I did not want to pay no attention to them in case Harry went to get a lip-gloss as well hehe.

Well I must go now, Elspeth is eating one of my slippers with my foot inside!
TTFN!
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

New video this time Harry and Sprite playing, Elspeth was being a grump and sitting atop the scratch post in her bedtime crate.
YouTube - Peek-a-boo
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/03/red-foxes.html

New blog!
-
Elina


----------



## LoveForLizards

Aww the Flashmans are so amazing :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## sam gamgee

Superb creatures and interesting bloggie!

Dave.


----------



## Elina

LoveForLizards said:


> Aww the Flashmans are so amazing :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Indeed they are.:flrt:



> Superb creatures and interesting bloggie!
> 
> Dave.


Thankies!
-
Elina


----------



## [email protected]

[there coool


----------



## Elina

New blog post!
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/04/extreme-makeover.html
Enjoy!
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Annother new blog post:
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/04/bed-time-crate.html

Some pics of my fur kids in their bed time crate:

































-
 Elina


----------



## Elina

Another blog: http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/04/volcanoes-and-mice-who-would-have-thunk.html
-
Elina


----------



## xvickyx

Elina said:


> Another blog: http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/04/volcanoes-and-mice-who-would-have-thunk.html
> -
> Elina


I love reading your blog  :2thumb:


----------



## carlo69

*Hi*

Hi what fantastic foxes i love them , I saw some for sale at houten a few weeks ago ,was sorely tempted just the quarentine costs that scared me off.


----------



## Elina

xvickyx said:


> I love reading your blog  :2thumb:


 
Really glad you like it!



> Hi what fantastic foxes i love them , I saw some for sale at houten a few weeks ago ,was sorely tempted just the quarentine costs that scared me off.




They have them at Houten?! Oh I am going in September and I am currently looking for another pair. (They live in large groups in the wild). Thanks for the heads up!
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

More pics of my fur kids :flrt:.
Flashman and Elspeth the Corsac foxes: Summer coats are SO in this season!

Enjoy!
-
Elina


----------



## carlo69

Elina said:


> Really glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> They have them at Houten?! Oh I am going in September and I am currently looking for another pair. (They live in large groups in the wild). Thanks for the heads up!
> -
> Elina


No problem they were 200 euros each look out for Ron van der vliet he said he would be there again in June don't know about sept though:2thumb:


----------



## Elina

Oh do you have his contact info? If so could you PM it to me please?
-
Elina


----------



## xvickyx

Elina said:


> More pics of my fur kids :flrt:.
> Flashman and Elspeth the Corsac foxes: Summer coats are SO in this season!
> 
> Enjoy!
> -
> Elina


The new photos are gorgeous, love the ones with the tongue sticking out, very cute :flrt:


----------



## Elina

xvickyx said:


> The new photos are gorgeous, love the ones with the tongue sticking out, very cute :flrt:


I swear Elspeth sticks her tongue out for one in every three photos of her:lol2:.
I forgot to upload this before now so here is another video of Harry!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKzdq-iKz4k
-
Elina


----------



## scooterBarney69s

wow. id love som of my own. how hard are they too keep? and how much freedem can you giv them aroud the howse and garden?


----------



## Elina

Freedom in the garden is a no no, like a very strong willed dog (Husky's spring to mind) they run off and they will not come to their name.
When you walk them you must walk where they want to go which seeing as they can climb trees is not just on one plane.
Mine have free run of whatever room I am in in my house as if left to their own devices they will eat, kidnap or break anything they lay their eyes on (with the breaking and eating that includes not just soft things but walls, floors, ANYTHING!).

I don't think mine are very bad at all but to be fair I was ready for worse.
If you have any questions please feel free to ask.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/06/elspeths-corner.html
-
Elina


----------



## xvickyx

Lovely  they are simply gorgeous


----------



## africa

Elina said:


> Freedom in the garden is a no no, like a very strong willed dog (Husky's spring to mind) they run off and they will not come to their name.
> When you walk them you must walk where they want to go which seeing as they can climb trees is not just on one plane.
> Mine have free run of whatever room I am in in my house as if left to their own devices they will eat, kidnap or break anything they lay their eyes on (with the breaking and eating that includes not just soft things but walls, floors, ANYTHING!).
> 
> I don't think mine are very bad at all but to be fair I was ready for worse.
> If you have any questions please feel free to ask.
> -
> Elina


Sounds as if you have your hands well and truly full Elina, a bit like me :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

africa said:


> Sounds as if you have your hands well and truly full Elina, a bit like me :2thumb:


Hehe yep yep Sallie!
-
Elina


----------



## kitty

oh my dayysss you are sooo lucky!!! theyre beautiful.

i am a huge huge fox fan and always will be,, everything from iddy biddy fennec foxes to the common foxes snooping around my back gate... i can sit and watch them for hours. it must be amazing to live with them  x


----------



## Elina

I was looking through a SDHC card and noticed I had loads of videos of my babies I had not gotten round to uploading so heres one of Elspeth:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdQxzbUexh0

Enjoy!
-
Elina


----------



## moonstruck

they're gorgeous!


----------



## Elina

Just took this one and thought it was cute, it's Harry relaxing on his sofa in his bedroom. (No I did not go out and buy him a sofa hehe it's my old one.)










Here are a few others I forgot to post on here:
























-
Elina


----------



## Elina

I made a couple new videos of my fur kids:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfwxoFfMsEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kNHGE5C1FA

Enjoy!
-
Elina


----------



## Amalthea

Stunningly beautiful!!


----------



## Elina

New blog post!
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/10/where-have-harry-and-elspeth-been.html
-
Elina


----------



## aberdeenlass

Oh my god you are so lucky he is gorgeous.


----------



## feorag

Harry is so handsome! :flrt:

I absolutely *love* the second photo in the first post above! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Elina

In celebration of Harry and Elspeth being part of my family for one year (November 13th) I created a slide show of some of my photos of them:

http://www.slide.com/r/hMs3-b84yj_lJVZFp0Ax8kg5s-A9OKur?fbr=1

There is of coarse also a blog post: 
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/11/november-13th-2009-present.html

Enjoy!

-
Elina


----------



## Pouchie

'the first time i saw Harry' brings back memories for me too 

:flrt::flrt:

I can almost still smell them in my van 


-


----------



## Elina

> I can almost still smell them in my van


I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. . . hehe!
When I move to the West Midlands I am sure they would love to see their Aunt Pouchie again :2thumb:.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2010/12/happy-holidays.html
New blog post!
-
Elina


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

I just love your blog Elina! :no1:


----------



## Elina

Why thankyou !
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Last night my other half set up the Xbox in Harry and Elspeth's bedroom as I wanted to spend time with them but it was past their bedtime (they actually have a routine : victory and he wanted to play fable 3 together.

Anyway by 3am my other half had an energy drink and guess who decided he needed one aswell. . . 











Thankfully the can was empty, silly Harry!

-
Elina


----------



## Elina

New blog entry with quite allot of photos!  

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Mouse in a blanket
-
Elina
PS: Took this photo and it made me giggle: 










Elspeth-"Yep I'm checking my man's tail out, AND?!"


----------



## Elina

Sleeping beauty:











-
Elina


----------



## feorag

She is soooo pretty! :flrt:


----------



## em_40

hehe I love the picture an caption one 

and she does look veeery pretty all curled up in the last picture :flrt:


----------



## Elina

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## kodakira

Hi Elina

Love the pics :2thumb:

We enjoy keeping up with how they are doing :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> image
> 
> -
> Elina


Uber lol :lol2: Is that harry?


----------



## Elina

Of coarse. Elspeth is FAR too sensible to talk to walls :lol2: .
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

I would like to show you all how smart Elspeth is as she uses the mirror to directly at me. She does this often and it always amuses me. Most people seem to think she would think ther is another fox in the mirror but she she is far to smart for that.









Excuse how messy the mirror is, I had just mopped their room, Harry rolled on the floor and then tried to dry off on the mirror. . . I never said he was the smart one . :lol2:
Heres a photo of Harry for good measure:









"Revenge of the nom"
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

That is a lovely photograph of Elspeth! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

Why thank you, I just wish Harry had not messed up the mirror then it would have looked 100x better. 
-Elina


----------



## Nix

Lol, Harry is a blonde isn't he! What a superbly good looking boy he is though. Elspeth is too elegant for words clearly the brains of the outfit!

Any pics of your other little foxies Elina?


----------



## Elina

I shall see what I can do when I get back from work.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/03/march-madness.html

-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Guess who:










Click below to find out:2thumb:.

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/03/rudi-von-sternberg.html

-
Elina


----------



## NinaDee

Elina said:


> Guess who:
> image
> 
> Click below to find out:2thumb:.
> 
> http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/03/rudi-von-sternberg.html
> 
> -
> Elina



What a cutie! what are they like as pets?


----------



## feorag

He is so cute Elina - any news on the leg?


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> He is so cute Elina - any news on the leg?


 
Okay so this is his x-ray:










It is a dislocated elbow that was never fixed by his original owner and thus it healed in the position you can see above. . . Some people make me sick. . . I mean if he was a human child they would have gotten it fixed but. . . They didn't. . .

Basically the vet said if he was a dog and more okay with people she could keep him there for a week of ops to make it look better but weather or not this would actually make it better she was unsure. 

At some point in the future he will have to have it amputated as it will get very bad arthritis and wither further then it has thus far.

She also says he is not in pain. . . I am not 100% sure if I believe it though. . . 

I made a video mostly to show people who have asked how he walks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbrdXMjLjuQ&feature=autofb

Have you ever seen one like this?

RE them as pets. They are the most amazing animals in my eyes but they take a hell of allot of time, hard work and dedication. They are nothing like a dog or cat so they really are very different from most animals people have experience of.
If you go to the start of this thread I think I have gone more in-depth about them, failing that take a look at the blog in my signature. If you have any other questions feel free to ask!

-Elina


----------



## Amazonia

Such beautiful creatures. Shame about his leg. Are your foxes housetrained?


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG - that poor boy!! I know exactly how you feel about his previous owner!! :devil:

My friends up in Aberdeen took in a young fox who'd had his leg broken in a trap. Their vet rang them and asked if they would take him, which they did. The leg was in plaster, but unfortunately by the time the bone had set and the plaster was off the leg had withered a bit and not grown at the rate of the other 3, so he had a shorter withered leg. 

It never stopped him leading a good life. He was outside in a run all day, unless they were walking him on his harness and they brought him into the house at night where he had his own room and he lived until he was about 13 year old.

Rudi seems to be able to put some weight on the leg and if the vet says there's no pain, he might be able to hang onto it for longer than you might think.

The orthopaedic specialist who treated the Siamese kitten I sold (who had both legs badly broken in an car accident which ended up one leg amputated and the other leg's shattered bones wrapped up in wire like a bunch of stick) told his owner that we wouldn't be able to climb stairs or jump as they'd had to fuse his ankle, that he would develop bad arthritis in that leg within 3-4 years (he was about 2 year old when he had the accident) and that his life expectancy would be about another 5-7 years.

His owner kept him lean to avoid too much weight bearing on that single back leg by feeding him more smaller meals a day, within 2 months he was climbing the stairs and in another 2 he was jumping on the bed.

She lost him last year just before his 13th birthday and that leg never kept him confined, so he confounded all the predictions by the orthopaedic extra.

So lets hope Rudi can do the same! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> :gasp: OMG - that poor boy!! I know exactly how you feel about his previous owner!! :devil:





feorag said:


> My friends up in Aberdeen took in a young fox who'd had his leg broken in a trap. Their vet rang them and asked if they would take him, which they did. The leg was in plaster, but unfortunately by the time the bone had set and the plaster was off the leg had withered a bit and not grown at the rate of the other 3, so he had a shorter withered leg.
> 
> It never stopped him leading a good life. He was outside in a run all day, unless they were walking him on his harness and they brought him into the house at night where he had his own room and he lived until he was about 13 year old.
> 
> Rudi seems to be able to put some weight on the leg and if the vet says there's no pain, he might be able to hang onto it for longer than you might think.
> 
> The orthopaedic specialist who treated the Siamese kitten I sold (who had both legs badly broken in an car accident which ended up one leg amputated and the other leg's shattered bones wrapped up in wire like a bunch of stick) told his owner that we wouldn't be able to climb stairs or jump as they'd had to fuse his ankle, that he would develop bad arthritis in that leg within 3-4 years (he was about 2 year old when he had the accident) and that his life expectancy would be about another 5-7 years.
> 
> His owner kept him lean to avoid too much weight bearing on that single back leg by feeding him more smaller meals a day, within 2 months he was climbing the stairs and in another 2 he was jumping on the bed.
> 
> She lost him last year just before his 13th birthday and that leg never kept him confined, so he confounded all the predictions by the orthopaedic extra.
> 
> So lets hope Rudi can do the same! :2thumb:


It would be great if he could keep his leg so fingers crossed! His leg does not hamper him too much. Harry tailors play around it now which is SO sweet to watch and I do no think they think any less of him as Elspeth has been acting like Harry does not exist when Rudi is around, the little hussy hehe. Harry is so happy to have a boy to play with as Rudi does not have random mood swings like Elspeth. 

I am very happy that my two like him so much. I had been worried that he would be rejected due to the leg but seems not. I am also really happy that his problem is not a birth defect as the person we got him from was told it was as I think Elspeth just might kill me if he had to get neutered hehe.

RE If my foxes are litter trained yes my corsacs are house trained. It is really not easy to house train most species of fox but corsacs generally go in the same place all the time so I just rewarded mine for that. My fennecs were much harder to train. Inari (the male) is about 95% litter trained where as Kitsune (the female) just will not learn and it about 10-20% (she has phases of 70-80%) but to be fair fennecs are known for being hard to litter train.

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

I agree it's really excellent that they are all getting on so well - because that could easily not have been the case. So do you think Elspeth and Rudi might mate???


----------



## Elina

Well she keeps being very rude as she lifts her tail and puts her bottom in his face. Also when I was crating him up to take him to the vets she herded him into a corner and guarded him which is very unlike her as she never sizes up to me normally but she did then. When he was in the crate the night before as he was not allowed to eat she let him out, as in actually slid the bolt across so he could escape AND she has allowed him into her lair (under the sofa on the left hand side, Harry sleeps on the right. He was banished there for trying to mate with her a few months ago.).

Before the bottom sniffing thing I thought that maybe she was treating him like a kit but the more I watch them the more I see that she is not treating him like a kit, she is treating him like how she treated Harry when they first got together.

I dont know if it is just a phase as she has been in a mood with Harry for a while now but Rudi is loving the attention. (Poor, sweet Harry is not impressed but when Rudi sees Harry looking unhappy he goes over to play with him.) Who knows maybe Elspeth is trying to make Harry jealous. . . 

-Elina


----------



## feorag

I'm sitting here lol-ing at the thought - naughty Elspeth!!! :bash:


----------



## Elina

Shes so cheeky! I am sitting here giggling at her and she keeps shooting me evil looks :lol2:. 
-
Elina


----------



## geckodelta

Elina said:


> Well she keeps being very rude as she lifts her tail and puts her bottom in his face. Also when I was crating him up to take him to the vets she herded him into a corner and guarded him which is very unlike her as she never sizes up to me normally but she did then. When he was in the crate the night before as he was not allowed to eat she let him out, as in actually slid the bolt across so he could escape AND she has allowed him into her lair (under the sofa on the left hand side, Harry sleeps on the right. He was banished there for trying to mate with her a few months ago.).
> 
> Before the bottom sniffing thing I thought that maybe she was treating him like a kit but the more I watch them the more I see that she is not treating him like a kit, she is treating him like how she treated Harry when they first got together.
> 
> I dont know if it is just a phase as she has been in a mood with Harry for a while now but Rudi is loving the attention. (Poor, sweet Harry is not impressed but when Rudi sees Harry looking unhappy he goes over to play with him.) Who knows maybe Elspeth is trying to make Harry jealous. . .
> 
> -Elina


This whole thing made me :lol2:, its a real shame about rudi's leg but often animals go against what vets predict so hopefully hes got a while with it :flrt:


----------



## Elina

Other people get their kids bunk beds, I am starting to think thats what my boys want.








(Rudi top, Harry bottom)
Rudi was laying ontop of the kennel but got up when I turnt the camera on. 

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless them - they're gorgeous! :flrt:

But poor Rudi's leg! :sad:


----------



## Elina

Indeed. You can see in the photo how the foot on the bad leg is much longer then his good one.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Random catch- up
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Damn decorators!
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/04/8835-later.html
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

New video of Rudi: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX9WN38wMOA
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/04/strawberrys-with-dusting-of-salt-and.html
Enjoy!

-Elina


----------



## Rhys_Scfc

They're lovely : victory:


----------



## Elina

Why thank you! 
-
Elina










Rudi says it was WAY too hot today. He's so cute he smiles when he pants :lol:


----------



## Rhys_Scfc

Where do they originate from if you don't mind me asking?. :blush:


----------



## Elina

In the wild the Corsac fox lives in the dry-steppes, semi-deserts and deserts from the lower Volga river and Iran to Mongolia, Manchuria and Tibet.

I got Harry and Elspeth from a broker and Rudi is a rescue.

-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/04/introducing-valentina-valla-corsac-fox.html
Baby Valentina 'Valla' icon_biggin.gif 





































-Elina


----------



## em_40

awww, likkle baby foxes are sooo cute!!


----------



## Disgruntled

I would like one. I've loved them all my life and am an avid supporter of the hunting ban. Even though we keep poultry I'm delighted if I see a wild fox snooping about. :flrt: I have noticed a shop that sells exotics is getting some corsacs in soon. I am keeping an eye on the site....would still prefer a red though!


----------



## Elina

Em_40, I am glad you find her cute, I am quite sure fox kits are some of the most adorable if not THE most adorable babies in the world hehe!

Disgruntled You have mail. : victory:

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

She's a little beauty all right! :flrt:

I hope she's feeding better now.


----------



## Elina

Yes she is, she really likes that mix you told me about so much more then her milk. If I would let her she would not stop eating :lol2:.
She is now curled up in my bag which she has decided is hers with her pom poms, my purse, lipstick and keys. . . 

-
Elina


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwwwwwww what a cutie:flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag

Elina said:


> Yes she is, she really likes that mix you told me about so much more then her milk. If I would let her she would not stop eating :lol2:.
> She is now curled up in my bag which she has decided is hers with her pom poms, my purse, lipstick and keys. . .
> 
> -
> Elina


That's great news! :2thumb:

I shall enjoy watching her grow up.


----------



## Elina

YouTube - Valla the explorer

-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1fyB-vUoj0









:flrt:

-
Elina


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

that is possibly the cutest thing i have seen this year!!


----------



## Elina

New blog entry with lots of photos of Valla: victory:.
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/so-much-changes-in-week.html
-Elina


----------



## Lil_nightmare

you have no idea how unbelievably jealous i am of you


----------



## Elina

You will have to come to the Arc ( http://www.thearkanimalsanctuary.co.uk/index.php) on 17th July 2011 and give Valla a cuddle, I am sure she will not mind :2thumb:.










-
Elina


----------



## Stacey010884

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! *nosebleed*


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/accidents-will-happen.html
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, poor Valla! I hope her lip heals quickly!

Little ones do get into terrible mischief and scare the lives out of us!


----------



## Nix

Elina, Valla is a little dream boat. I can't get to the blog from work so you will have to tell us all about her. What a cutie!


----------



## Elina

Nix said:


> Elina, Valla is a little dream boat. I can't get to the blog from work so you will have to tell us all about her. What a cutie!


Here you go!

_"Valentina is the daughter of Count Pencherchevsky. She is married, but childless, so Pencherchevsky decides to recruit Flashy to help the process along (to which Flashy refers to himself as "Flashman Buttercup the Twenty-first of Horny Bottom Farm"). When Flashman and Scud East try to make their escape from Starotorsk and the cossacks are gaining on them, Flashman tosses the helpless Valla out of the sleigh!"


_On April 28th a ball of fur joined the Flashman house hold, her name is Valentina or 'Valla' the corsac fox and she is 4 weeks of age.

She like the other three is named after a character from the Flashman books, the quote at the top of the page tells you a little about the character. We thought as the character was in a book which actually had the Cossacks the name would fit quite well.

It is very interesting to actually see a corsac kit eat, drink, play and even learn how to talk.


​
When Valla first came home she was in a bit of a mood. She had been taken from her home, put into a box of straw which smelt of her family and taken on a long car trip with humans she had never met before so I cannot blame her. When we got home I left her alone for a while so she could get to know the sights and smells of the house. I meanwhile went to make her a bottle of milk.
Upon my return she repeatedly lunged at me in attempts to bite me and then she did a warning call. I replied with the noise that Harry and Elspeth make to greet me and that second she stopped lunging at me. I found this to be quite amazing, I really did not think I would be able to fool her but it seems this simple sound put her mind at rest. Even though I am very big and ugly for a corsac I speak the right language so I must be okay it would seem. She then happily drank her bottle but when she had enough she decided to chew it, I saw that her little teeth were coming through and so she must be teething. It was quite funny to watch as she would often bite down and then shake the bottle as though she was killing it. 

Later the same evening Inari, our male fennec fox was doing his mating call when he ventured into my room from his, Valla decided to give the noise he was making a try and I caught it on film, Valla making the fennec fox mating call! Inari was so confused when he jumped onto my bed to see that a tiny, grey, fuzzy thing had answered him and so he went back to his room, I would assume to report to Kitsune.


​
Apart from learning how to call a mate in fennec language she has been like your average baby enjoying eating, playing, cuddling and sleeping. She has not yet met Harry, Elspeth and Rudi as I have no idea how they will feel about her. I will probably let them meet her when she is a little bigger and steady on her feet.

​
Valla's oddest habit thus far is sleeping around my neck. I wonder if the people who like/likes to wear fox furs around their neck ever though of just training a fox to sleep there. I mean Valla will happily stay there for hours and lick my cheek when she wants her bottle so I am sure that is enough time to look very stylish at a cocktail party hehe!
​*So much changes in a week *



Valla has now been home for one week and I already see so many changes in her.

We will start with how she plays. When Valla first came home she just did not understand it. She had no idea what to do with her toys and looked plain confused when I would wave them in her face but now she adores her toys!:

Sunday:
​


Wednesday:

​



You can see how even in a few short days she managed to totally get the hang of how to play. Yes she is rough with her toys but all foxes are. I love that she likes to play now as I can play with her for 30 mins and then she will sleep for an hour or more which I adore as it means I get to cuddle her!



On Monday Valla bit the top off her first bottle of the day so I thought that we should try solids. I had just gotten some more ingredients in for Gizmo Burgers and I always buy a little too much turkey mince so I gave her a table spoon of that. She was unsure at first but once she realized you could eat it she was so happy! She was eating it so fast that I had to keep taking it away so she would not make herself sick. I then tried to give her milk in a bowl which did not go so well. She saw the milk in the bowl, gave it a sniff and then put her nose in and kept it under the milk until she blew out through it and she worried herself with the bubbles that then formed in the milk. After about 10 mins of Sprite the Papillon showing her how to drink using ones tongue Valla gave it another try which went well so now Valla eats and drinks like a big fox, I am so proud hehe!

​

As you will have noticed from above Sprite has been allowed to meet Valla. Well they have known each other from day one. There was no way around that as Sprite sleeps in my bed with me, she has a chair of her own next to my desk at home and she cries when I am not with her. In the beginning Sprite did not know what to do with Valla, the first time she went to sniff her she accidently flipped Valla over which made Valla hate her when all Sprite really wanted to do was make friends. Now Sprite and Valla are getting one quite well and to be honest Valla's hatred of Sprite is why she can walk so well now as she liked to run after Sprite which looked quite amusing. Now she likes to walk with Sprite around my bed and Sprite has been teaching her how to play with others. Valla is not sure why others get to have HER toy in their mouths for a few seconds during play but she will get there in the end. 

​

Language wise we are not doing so well, 'I want my Mummy' is the fennec mating call. . . My partner says it drives the fennecs mad when I am out. 



Yesterday she got to meet Harry, Elspeth and Rudi for a moment. She was sat on my lap in their bedroom. She was quite excited and wanted to go and play with them but Elspeth was terrified of her. When Elspeth came to sniff her Valla moved to sniff her back and Elspeth looked like she had just seen a ghost! Harry looked quite Happy when she sniffed him and Rudi watched from a distance. I shall not let her play with them until she is at least 6 months of age as I want her to be big enough to run away if she needs to, not that I think she will need to but you never know.



Today Valla had her first ever shower. I put her in with me as she was calling for me from my room and then from the bathroom floor so it was all I could do to calm her down. She found this to be a odd experience and spent the whole time sitting next to my feet looking up at me. When I shampooed her she looked quite confused but not upset by it, I think that is because she just saw me do the same and I survived. After I towelled her off and put her in a pocket of my robe where she fell to sleep. 



I think that you all up to date for the time being, the big foxies are doing great as are the fennecs and Valla is getting bigger by the second!

​
*Accidents will happen. *



​

Today I woke up at 6am, and rolled over to let Valla out of her crate. 

Valla has been sleeping in a crate for the past few nights as now she is more steady on her legs she is always getting herself into trouble so I did not want her to get herself into bother while I sleep. She still falls to sleep with me in bed but as soon as she nods off I put her in her crate with her toys.

Well this morning I petted her and then picked her up to put her into bed with me for a few mins and when I went to give her a kiss I noticed a chunk of her lip was missing! (Okay chunk is over statement, it is more of a cut but being her Mummy I am allowed to panic.)

I took her to the bathroom and cleaned the wound, there was no blood and she did not squirm, squeak or anything like that so I was calling her my brave little girl when I was being pitiful with tears streaming down my face. I then put her in bed with my other half, called the vet and made an appointment I then went to look in her crate to see what she could have hurt herself on and could find nothing. I also looked all over the floor but there was nothing there and Sprite had been in bed all night so I knew it was not her as I wake up when she moves even an inch. I removed all of her harder toys just in case though I doubt it was them.

At the vets 2 hours later he said that it will heal, it just looks less then perfect at the moment and to just keep it clean. As I took her in the crate that she sleeps in the vet also had a look and could see nothing that it could have been cause by other then maybe she scratched her face in her sleep but it is a VERY deep cut for that. I have filed her nails down just in case it was them.

Due to my job I should have known that it would be fine and what not but Valla is so young and loving I just worry so much with my fur kids and that combined with Audrey having her tonsils out this week and me having a gum infection so not sleeping all the worry from that I think I was just warn and could not step back and think about it. The vet said he did not blame me for worrying as she is such a beautiful little kit and at her age even a tiny bump can be worrying. 

On the way home my other half stopped to get Valla some gifts including a snuggle safe heat pad as she loves my hot water bottle and a pop up cat tent which Valla is sleeping in right now.









​
SO that was a bit long winded but yes Valla had a horrid scratch on her right lip which looks gruesome and I have no idea how it happened but it will get better and she will be as beautiful as her big sister Elspeth in no time! 

​On a lighter note this evening Valla spent meeting our bigger dogs who she loves which is great! They were treating her like a delicate little puppy and following her everywhere like her body guards. I wonder if she will grow up thinking she is a dog where Sprite grew up thinking she was a fox. . . 

-
Elina​


----------



## Nix

Aww thanks for putting it all up here for me. 

So glad that she is settling in with the dogs. At least she has playmates before she goes in with the other flashman's. Poor Elspeth, that is quite some competition she has there. Valla is a stunning girl and I am glad she is very orientated towards you, hopefully she will be a people fox. Sounds like she is learning to speak corsac and fennec. Multi lingual! Inari must be confused indeed, I can only imagine what he told Kitsune!


----------



## Elina

More then happy to help Nix : victory:.

New blog entry:
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/playtime-for-valla-sprite-and-piglet.html
And two new videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDi-oLZrXsU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3TpDmjfIfg











-
Elina


----------



## feorag

That is just the loveliest photo - Valla really is extremely pretty! :flrt:


----------



## Nix

That is such a cute and funny photo. I am guessing that is valla with sprite?


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> That is just the loveliest photo - Valla really is extremely pretty! :flrt:


 
Indeed she is:flrt:.



> That is such a cute and funny photo. I am guessing that is valla with sprite?


 
Yeppers!
-
Elina


----------



## Nix

I can't believe how tiny she is. In my head she was a bit bigger!


----------



## Elina

Most people think my adult Corsacs are big until they meet them (well bar Rudi, he's a giant!) so I am not surprised the same applies for Valla hehe!

- Elina


----------



## Elina

*Hello!*

Valla just wanted to say hi to the people of the internet so:









-
Elina


----------



## Nix

I've melted and gone to foxy heaven!


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/freyja-and-valla-best-of-friends.html











-
Elina


----------



## Shell195

Elina said:


> http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/freyja-and-valla-best-of-friends.html
> 
> image
> 
> -
> Elina


 
Awwww that is such a sweet photo. Beautiful foxies as usual:flrt:When you say Artic foxes smell is it like red foxes?


----------



## Elina

They smell like if you take an adult un neutered male red fox, x that by 3-4 and you are about there and Freyja is just a kit!
It gives me a head ache to cuddle her due to her smell but I can't help myself, she is like a living teddy bear:flrt:.
-
 Elina


----------



## Shell195

Elina said:


> They smell like if you take an adult un neutered male red fox, x that by 3-4 and you are about there and Freyja is just a kit!
> It gives me a head ache to cuddle her due to her smell but I can't help myself, she is like a living teddy bear:flrt:.
> -
> Elina


 
Wow that is smelly:lol2: I wonder if the other people who have bought them actually know about their scent as not everyone does their research do they:whistling2:

She certainly looks a cuddly girl:flrt:


----------



## Elina

I too wondered that due to the number of people who have just asked for a care guide and price. . . 
Freyja is like a little teddy bear to cuddle but she is not YET as soppy as Valla, we will get there though I am sure.
-Elina


----------



## feorag

She is beautiful, smell or not! :lol2:


----------



## Disgruntled

Lucky for me, I had a bad accident last year and have completely lost my sense of smell! Hopefully the reds are not too bad as Miles still has his sense of smell :blush:
We have decided to make a large run at the bottom of the garden, it will be about thirty feet by fifteen. We already have a house there which we are going to convert for a fox and we will make panels out of weld mesh. Still in planning stages for the roof, but might try a more fabric type mesh rather than welded.... who else has an enclosure and how big is theirs?


----------



## Elina

Ours is 20ft by 20ft so yours sounds great!. . . Given my foxes do not use theirs hehe but we have one. Stanley the '**** seems to like it:lol2:.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/exotic-pet-awareness-day-july-17th.html

-
Elina


----------



## x Sarah x

you need a new signature!


----------



## Elina

x Sarah x said:


> you need a new signature!


Hehe indeed I do I just have had no time to make one with work and all these little foxies running about:lol2:.

-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fd3Q9W1czc

First video to have Freyja in it!
LOADS of photos of the kits here: http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/baby-photos.html Enjoy!
-Elina


----------



## Nix

How exciting. Love the pic of freja and valla. Freja is huge isn't she?! Or rather valla is so wee. So, when can I come and live at your house. Live in fox petter?!

How are the fennecs doing? Inari and Kitsune are so cute with their huge ears. Any young expected from them?

I'll check out the blog at home tonight cause I can't get it from work. Bad work filter blocking blogs


----------



## feorag

Lovely video and great photographs. 

I was surprised too, how they looked much more like dogs when they were wet. Somehow when the coat vanishes the muzzle looks less pointed and more dog-like - how very odd!


----------



## Elina

Nix said:


> How exciting. Love the pic of freja and valla. Freja is huge isn't she?! Or rather valla is so wee. So, when can I come and live at your house. Live in fox petter?!





If you would like to meet them in person we will be at the Ark in Evesham (http://www.thearkanimalsanctuary.co.uk/index.php) on the 17th. Failing that I am sure we can work something out:2thumb:.

All of the foxies are doing really well. Valla has met Harry, Elspeth and Rudi through the baby gate that divides where the big foxes are and where the little ones are and she had no idea what the hell they were. . . Kind of like when Sprite met another Papillon as she is sure she is a fox:lol2:.

My other half is very excited about Saturday as he is getting his second little Arctic. He decided as I wont let him keep Freyja inside when she is 6 months+ that he would like her to grow up with her outside play pal to which I have agreed. I can't believe he has his own little foxes now : victory:.





> Lovely video and great photographs.
> 
> I was surprised too, how they looked much more like dogs when they were wet. Somehow when the coat vanishes the muzzle looks less pointed and more dog-like - how very odd!


 


Glad you like the video and photos!
It is quite funny how she changes from this very vulpine looking fox to what looks like a black lab puppy :lol2:. My other half did not believe me when I told him. . . Still not totally sure why I was the one giving his fox a shower but never mind hehe.
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Elina said:


> Still not totally sure why I was the one giving his fox a shower but never mind hehe.
> -
> Elina


Good point! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Hmm can't make Evesham. We will have to sort something else at some point. It is quite a trek from York. How far are you from Derby?


----------



## Elina

Ummmmmm approx 1h 19 mins says the AA route planner.

Oh you live in York?! I adore York, I go there quite often. I could bring the Kits one time?
-Elina


----------



## Elina

I took these for a friend on another forum when I got home today, thought you guys might also like them:




































-
Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODTTBf1kY30
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/tummy-rubs.html
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Another lovely video.

By the way how long did the clean smell last on her?


----------



## Elina

She stopped smelling of lemons before she was dry:lol2:. ( I towel dryed her so as to not wig her out with the hairdryer).
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

The other day I checked with the Arctic fox conservation group to be sure of what I was thinking more and more to be true and indeed Freyja is NOT an arctic fox, she is a silver fox. (Well they did not know what she was just that she was not an Arctic fox). 
Normally I can tell the difference between the two from the get go but as Freyja was sold to me as an arctic the thought did not cross my mind that she was not. (Bar that I thought the white bits were odd and the ears were a bit big, I just figured she was. . . Strange.) 
To be sure I asked various friends who are as fox obsessed as me and we all agree that Freyja is a silver.
I think one of the reasons she was so stinky was the diet she was on as she is smelling a little better now, I shall still be moving her outside though, we never planned on having a red fox at all let alone inside (giggle) .

(Silver foxes are _vulpes vulpes_ the same as the red fox, they are just a different colour)
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

You would never guess they were being naughty before they fell to sleep would you? :lol2:
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/freyja-silver-fox.html
-
Elina


----------



## carlycharlie

Elina said:


> image
> 
> You would never guess they were being naughty before they fell to sleep would you? :lol2:
> http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/freyja-silver-fox.html
> -
> Elina


:flrt::flrt::flrt:
Its the being naughty that makes them sleep better :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Elina said:


> image
> 
> You would never guess they were being naughty before they fell to sleep would you? :lol2:
> http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/freyja-silver-fox.html
> -
> Elina


 
Soooo sweet, they really are like little and large:flrt:


----------



## Nix

So cute. Only the blue bits of foam all over them give away the mischief!


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> Ummmmmm approx 1h 19 mins says the AA route planner.
> 
> Oh you live in York?! I adore York, I go there quite often. I could bring the Kits one time?
> -Elina


Sure! I would love that. I am moving very early August, the carpets at the new house aren't cream so that would probably be a better plan than my current place. I'll be sure to lock up my moggie, she is stupid enough to take a dig at a fox!

I didn't realise you were so close! Any time you are up give me a yell, we can catch up    and I'll take you out for coffee.


----------



## Elina

Nix said:


> Sure! I would love that. I am moving very early August, the carpets at the new house aren't cream so that would probably be a better plan than my current place. I'll be sure to lock up my moggie, she is stupid enough to take a dig at a fox!
> 
> I didn't realise you were so close! Any time you are up give me a yell, we can catch up    and I'll take you out for coffee.


Whoo!

My big corsacs are terrified of cats so Valla may be too however it could just be as my big bengal looks evil :lol2:.
Nix are you any where near here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...77-derbyshire-4th-reptile-meeting-exotic.html Not sure if I can get the evening/day off but if I can you could cuddle a kit .
-Elina


----------



## punky_jen

Awwww they are beautiful. Nice Nordic names


----------



## em_40

hmm, strange that it was sold as something different to what it is, did you pay alot more than you would have for a red? and wasn't your OH supposed to be picking up another arctic fox to be its pal. Change of plan now?  

Another nice picture


----------



## Elina

Yes I paid allot more then I would have paid for a silver normally but the man I got her from did give us a partial refund which was good of him as he had no idea until I told him that the foxes he had were indeed not Arctic's.
No we did not collect another on Saturday as we have previously planned to due to her not being an arctic. We will be getting her a friend when we move back to the states, saves the shipping on a second silver and a friend of mine has some stunning morphs and seeing as I have Freyja now I have an excuse to get one:lol2:.
-Elina


----------



## em_40

aahwell good that you got some refunded  and... some exciting silver fox morphs to choose from in the future! which sounds great 

(are arctics 'supposed' to smell worse than vulpes vulpes? and does each type of fox have slightly different diet requirements?)


----------



## Elina

_Vulpes Lagopus_/ _Alopex lagopus_ (arctic) and _Vulpes Vulpes_ (red/silver) are the two of the more 'stinky' types of foxes. The amusing thing is that men often cannot smell them where as woman can, quite odd. It is generally agreed that arctics smell the worst but a bad diet can also be the cause of a stinky fox.
All foxes require a slightly different diet, for example my _Vulpes zerda_ (fennecs) require far more insects and veggies then my _Vulpes corsac_ (corsacs) they all have to avoid the same foods though.
-
Elina


----------



## em_40

I read that on your blog about men not being able to smell them as much. Quite odd indeed. 
Interesting stuff :2thumb: suppose it's obvious diets, would be slightly different when you think about where they orgininate and whats available. I think of them being largely meat eaters, not so much insects and veggies.


----------



## Elina

Foxes are omnivores, the same as us .
-Elina


----------



## Elina

New blog post:
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/05/good-morning.html
New video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqjArI3eTXM
and new photos:























-
Elina


----------



## Shell195

Great video and photos. Sprite is a beautiful girl and the foxies are so cute:flrt:I would love to share my bed with a fox:no1:


----------



## feorag

Need a peg on your nose if it's a vulpes vulpes! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Need a peg on your nose if it's a vulpes vulpes! :lol2:


 
I have pegs, 1 for every day of the week :whistling2:


----------



## Elina

:lol2:
Well I have one of these: http://uk.loccitane.com/FO/Home-Perfume-Diffuser-Set,p26CF100DP.htm with this: http://uk.loccitane.com/FO/Verbena-Home-Diffuser-Refill,p26SD100VE.htm on my bed side table which helps cover up Freyja's scent but I may have to invest in some pegs:lol2:.
-Elina


----------



## Disgruntled

When my little guy comes, I will have to see if my partner Miles thinks he is smelly, I don't have a sense of smell anymore since the accident. I have read somewhere that men often don't find them as smelly as women so we might get away with it..:whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie

Why do they reckon men cant smell them as much? I know I certainly have no problems spotting a fox has been in my garden etc.....

Maybe its more likely that men DO smell them as much but just don't react to it as adversely as ladies? :whistling2:


----------



## Elina

carlycharlie said:


> Why do they reckon men cant smell them as much? I know I certainly have no problems spotting a fox has been in my garden etc.....
> 
> Maybe its more likely that men DO smell them as much but just don't react to it as adversely as ladies? :whistling2:


There are many studies pertaining to pigs (specifially a hormone smell called boar taint) that show that different people do smell certain pheramones and odors differently. Females are more prone to being offended by these types of smells. This could account for why some people dont think foxes stink while others do. 
-
Elina


----------



## carlycharlie

Or skunks even :lol2:


----------



## Nix

Skunks smell great, all forresty! Then again I like the smell of Kinkajous and Coatis too but everyone else says they pong.


----------



## snowdrop

Nix said:


> Skunks smell great, all forresty! Then again I like the smell of Kinkajous and Coatis too but everyone else says they pong.


Nix i'm with you there! I love the smell of my skunkies and I love the smell of kinkajous and coatis, maybe we're just a little weird:lol2:


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FybiuzUaans
Above video has BOTH kits:flrt:.





































-
 Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/06/tent-swap.html
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless Freyja, squeaking cos you took her toy away! :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

too cute :flrt:


----------



## Jamiioo

Awwwwww i love the vid of freyja squeaking :flrt::lol2:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

are they on the DWA?
where would you source one, are they as common as skunks


----------



## Nix

snowdrop said:


> Nix i'm with you there! I love the smell of my skunkies and I love the smell of kinkajous and coatis, maybe we're just a little weird:lol2:


The one that kills me is non pet people that come over when you have just been out walking a dog in the rain and say they can smell wet dog. Give them a sticker! No sh1t. A wet dog smells like wet dog. What were you expecting? Creosote? 

Elina - great new pics, I'll make sure I have toys at the ready. Do they like kongs?!


----------



## Elina

firebelliedfreak said:


> are they on the DWA?





firebelliedfreak said:


> where would you source one, are they as common as skunks




No foxes are not DWA but I cannot stress this enough that this does not mean they are not dangerous if provoked.

It depends which species you are after as to weather they are common this also makes where you get them from differ.




> Do they like kongs?!


 
Awww your so sweet! It depends what type, the kits like kitten kongs the most as they throw things more then chew them.
-Elina


----------



## firebelliedfreak

Elina said:


> No foxes are not DWA but I cannot stress this enough that this does not mean they are not dangerous if provoked.
> 
> It depends which species you are after as to weather they are common this also makes where you get them from differ.
> 
> 
> Awww your so sweet! It depends what type, the kits like kitten kongs the most as they throw things more then chew them.
> -Elina


 and do they go for much? money wise


----------



## Mikaela

Do you keep these as pets like a dog or cat? So they can just roam around the house I mean? Or do they have to be locked away at all? They are amazing, nothing like the ones that killed my rabbits lol


----------



## Elina

firebelliedfreak said:


> and do they go for much? money wise


Once more that depends on the species. Vulpes Vulpes are the least expensive, I have seen these go for as little as £175 but then as this includes silvers you then pay more for the colour morph. (Pearl, Marble etc.) The more exotic the more expensive with Fennecs and Bat eared foxes fetching around £4k a pair. You then have the elite in pet foxes being the Domesticated Russian silver fox which costs £2k+ and then you have quarantine atop of that.



> Do you keep these as pets like a dog or cat? So they can just roam around the house I mean? Or do they have to be locked away at all?


No they cannot be kept like a cat or dog as they are far and away more destructive and even smarter then a very smart dog. You must watch them at all times when they are loose in the house, easiest to do if you just keep them in the room that you are in and if you change rooms take them with you. If they decide they want something they will mark it and this can be anything from your phone that they have stolen from your bag to that lovely new sofa you just had delivered. They will try to dig up your flooring as it is instinct so carpet is a no-no and laminate flooring soon looses it's wood effect and becomes a white scratched mess if you do not keep an eye on them.
They need either an outside enclosure or a fox proofed bedroom to be put in for when you are out with lots of toys to keep them entertained. 



In short no, foxes cannot be kept like a dog or cat.

My foxes do roam the house WITH me. I would never leave them to their own devices as they get themselves into so much bother. My avatar is Elspeth one of my adult corsacs after she had two seconds alone with my dressing table. The pink on her lips is lip gloss that she decided she wanted.
-Elina


----------



## snowdrop

Nix said:


> The one that kills me is non pet people that come over when you have just been out walking a dog in the rain and say they can smell wet dog. Give them a sticker! No sh1t. A wet dog smells like wet dog. What were you expecting? Creosote?
> 
> Elina - great new pics, I'll make sure I have toys at the ready. Do they like kongs?!


 :lol2: I know right! The thing that really gets me is when i'm out with the skunks people will watch other people ask "do they smell" and listen to my reply - yet they still feel the need to make me repeat the answer :devil:


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> No foxes are not DWA but I cannot stress this enough that this does not mean they are not dangerous if provoked.
> 
> It depends which species you are after as to weather they are common this also makes where you get them from differ.
> 
> 
> Awww your so sweet! It depends what type, the kits like kitten kongs the most as they throw things more then chew them.
> -Elina


Duly noted, toys that can be thrown. It isn't all selfless. 1) all cute baby things (and not so baby like cute things) deserve lots of toys. 2) self preservation. The busier I can keep them the less likely my sofa will be toast!


----------



## yul

Can you please give me the latin name for the russian fox because every where you look the latin name is a domesticated vulpes vulpes also a known as a siberian fox ,but these are all under the same heading a colour morph of the red fox,If you can explain the difference and maybe put up a picture to show the difference between the 2 foxes


----------



## Elina

They are Vulpes vulpes. They have been bred to become domesticated. They have something called the 'star' gene which basically makes them domesticated. 

https://johnwade.ca/attachments/article/359/russianfoxfarmstudy.pdf

They normally look the same as your general silver fox BUT sometimes they have floppy ears, a shorter tail, spotty fur and a few other things. (I am at work right now so I don't have all of the info on hand, my sister knows more about them as she is getting one:2thumb:.)
-Elina


----------



## Elina

Loads of photos here: http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/06/outside.html

-
Elina


----------



## Nell

Elina said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FybiuzUaans
> Above video has BOTH kits:flrt:.
> image image image image image
> -
> Elina


:flrt::flrt::flrt: EEE! I just had a look through loads of your videos of your foxies and they are so gorgeous! Just going to have to wait it out until a time when I get sufficient finances to have my own place so I can look properly into getting a fox, they seem to have such distinct personalities -v naughty as well  love your little ones!


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOqD68by27w

Valla and Freyja go outside for the first time ever!
Please excise my voice, it's horrid! *blush* 
Blog post can be found here: http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/06/outside.html

-
Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOqD68by27w
> 
> Valla and Freyja go outside for the first time ever!
> Please excise my voice, it's horrid! *blush*
> Blog post can be found here: http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/06/outside.html
> 
> -
> Elina


 
OO a new vid, I'll take a look later when I get home


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless them! :flrt: Valla looked like she was suffering from "sensory overload" with all the new sights and sounds in the beginning.

And BTW you aren't the only one who doesn't like the sound of your voice - I hate hearing mine!


----------



## Elina

> And BTW you aren't the only one who doesn't like the sound of your voice - I hate hearing mine!





I think everyone hates the sound of their own voice but I feel some people that like the video's of my foxies may be liking that you tube has a 'mute' now. You see THIS is why my videos normally have no sound:lol2:.
http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/06/outside-movie.html

-Elina​


----------



## Nix

You have a lovely voice. Great videos. Valla's little chittering noises are irresistable! I think I might be smitten :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Elina

Hehe thanks Nix : victory:.

Here is a photo of baby Valla for you all:









She is growing up too fast!
-Elina


----------



## feorag

She sure is! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> Hehe thanks Nix : victory:.
> 
> Here is a photo of baby Valla for you all:
> image
> She is growing up too fast!
> -Elina


Growing fast but incredibly cute anyway!


----------



## Elina

Valla and Freyja playing on the sofa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaupOlNFj10


























-
Elina


----------



## Disgruntled

Bless, they are super cute! Did you house train yours? Pooka has house trained himself without any help from us! He has a very large pen in the lounge that has a couple of inches of shavings in it, he was meant to be in there if we weren't about but he hated being put away at bedtime so we left him out.
He did a few wees on the laminate floor but quickly starting going in his pen for a wee or poo. Nothing to do with us but we are delighted as it means he does not have to be shut in his pen... :no1:


----------



## Moosey

I need some of these.


----------



## Elina

Disgruntled said:


> Bless, they are super cute! Did you house train yours? Pooka has house trained himself without any help from us! He has a very large pen in the lounge that has a couple of inches of shavings in it, he was meant to be in there if we weren't about but he hated being put away at bedtime so we left him out.
> He did a few wees on the laminate floor but quickly starting going in his pen for a wee or poo. Nothing to do with us but we are delighted as it means he does not have to be shut in his pen... :no1:


Lucky you! I had to train Freyja! 
She normally pees in the tray but she poops on things she decided are hers like, inside my shoes the other day. . . It was SO nice putting my shoes on and having no idea that was in there. . . *yuck*. She is good so long as Valla is about as she want's to copy her little friend.

-Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> Lucky you! I had to train Freyja!
> She normally pees in the tray but she poops on things she decided are hers like, inside my shoes the other day. . . It was SO nice putting my shoes on and having no idea that was in there. . . *yuck*. She is good so long as Valla is about as she want's to copy her little friend.
> 
> -Elina


This made me laugh. I'll be sure to keep my shoes out of the way when you all come to visit!

They are chalk and cheese in colour but so much the terrible twosome. One really compliments the other!


----------



## Elina

Took these when Audrey got home from school, just had to share. 
It was all totally random i was taking a photo of Audrey with her crown on and up jumped Freyja :lol: .


















































-
Elina


----------



## Iwantone

OMG how gorgeous are the foxes. :flrt: I don't come on this section very often as I want all the animals lol. Audrey is very pretty too, she'll be a real heartbreaker lol.


----------



## feorag

Oh my Elena, your daughter is so very pretty! Those photos are lovely! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

Why thank you!
Audrey looks forward to taking some photos of her with Freyja to school as many of the kids say she is lying about her pets, they will have a shock on the last day of term when I take them in to see the kids :lol2:.
-Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina, lovely photos. Audrey is such a cutie (great name for a girl!) and having freja in there as well. Really puts a scale on Freja too, can't believe how big she is!


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/06/sit.html
New blog post with LOTS of photos!
-Elina


----------



## Elina

I never thought I would ever have to write something like this, well I knew I would some day but I expected that to be in 15 years or so but here I am crying all over my keyboard typing that our poor baby Freyja has crossed the rainbow bridge. . . 

I still do not feel like it has happened, but yet I do in that my heart is broken. Yesterday was like any other day until 1:03am when Freyja who was sleeping on the sofa started to have a fit, not 20 minuets prior to this she was playing with her little sister Valla and everything was fine. . .

She was laying next to her Daddy at the time who at first thought she was twitching in her sleep but the twitching got worse and worse very quickly until she was having a full blown fit. We held her still. I could not stop crying (you all see why I am not a vet now) where my other half was strong and remained calm. I called the emergency vets who agreed to see her. I got Audrey dressed and out of bed and off we went to the vets. By time we got there it was 1:15am and she was still fitting. . . 

The vet took her into the treatment room, my partner and I went with her. Not long after that she had a final spasm abut she did not come back to us, she remained floppy and lifeless bar that she was breathing. The vet checked her eyes and everything to see if there was any brain function, there was not. . . We waited a while and the vet tried various things to bring her round and nothing was working. . . Not long after that the vet told us that the only thing we could do would be to have her put to sleep as Freyja was no longer with us, she left for the rainbow bridge however her basic functions were unaware of this. . . 

Freyja's daddy could not cope with it when they took her collar off which we had put on her the first day she came home and left the room. I stayed as I felt she wanted me there. I hugged her and told her how much we all love her as she drifted off. . . 

It started to rain the second I walked into the reception to tell my other half it was over. . . Audrey said the angles were crying.

I have no idea what happened to trigger this attack. She was sleeping like such a good girl when it all happened. . .

When we came home and got Valla out of her crate she ran around looking for her friend. I think to some extent she blames me as she sat down the hall from me when I was holding Freyja while she was fitting. When I looked at her she ran away. 

Valla is still looking for her sister, she calls for her and gets no reply. Harry, Elspeth and Rudi know something is wrong but I suppose my partner and I not being able to stop crying gives that one away. I wish I could explain it to them but I know it would still hurt them if I could as it hurts me.

This whole post is just such a big mess. . . I just thought I should tell everyone now and not when you all enquire about how she is. It would also be silly for me to pick a wound which I hope will heal with time though I never take deaths of animals well. . . 

Here are the last photos of our baby who we often referred to as 'the black barron' who would have epic battles over socks with 'the blonde barron' being Valla. 







​

I hope she know show much we love her and that we will never, ever stop loving her. Daddy's little Frey-tot. . .


----------



## Iwantone

I am so sorry for your loss. I feel choked reading your post as I myself have lost animals that have meant the world to me. xx


----------



## cloggers

That has me in tears  I can only sympathise having lost a pet through a fit before, however ours was expected.
I'm so, so sorry. I know how much you adore your foxes and find myself crying with laughter at times whilst reading your blog. 
My sincere regrets and sympathy to you and your family :grouphug:

She'll be sorely missed, travel safe over rainbow bridge Freyja, safe and at peace now.eace:


----------



## feorag

Oh Elena - what can I say? 

I am so sorry that this has happened and no hint to tell you why or how! No wonder you are so upset, sudden and totally unexpected death is so much harder to deal with!

Poor Valla will miss her sister, as will you both for a long time to come.

RIP Freyja - you were very much loved! :sad:


----------



## Nix

Elina,

so sorry to hear this. Even more awful when it isn't expected. Freja will be much missed  

Love to you and the family and hugs to Valla who must be missing her friend  xxxx


----------



## PresqueVu

Oh no, I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I know there isn't anything that can be said to make you feel better, but I hope you know how many people are thinking of you and your family.

RIP little girl xxx


----------



## MP reptiles

RIP but be assured that she had a great life with you and that we are all thinking of you. X


----------



## TheMonk

Elina,

I am sorry to hear your very sad news. Freyja was such a beautiful fox and even just from her pictures you could see just how much of a big, bright personality she had. There is no words that i can say to make you feel any better, but just thought i would let you know i am here to talk if you need to. 

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

-

Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when winter comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 

-

Warm light coming from far below, 
Twinkling, sparkling is the candle's glow. 

All is well up on the ridge, 
The place we know as Rainbow Bridge.

Furbabies sleeping in heaven's light, 
Tended by candles in the night. 

Peaceful dreams be theirs to keep, 
As they slumber in this night so deep.

Hearts on earth that miss them so, 
Take comfort in the candle's glow. 

Watching for them in skies above, 
Bound eternally by a cord of love. 

My thoughts are with you.
Kindest Regards,
Jenny.


----------



## Disgruntled

I am blinking back tears at work reading those poems. All of us that have lost somone we love, human or animal could not fail to be moved by these words.
I hope that all those who have passed out of this world have found a better, brighter place and we will on day be reunited forever.


----------



## TheMonk

Disgruntled said:


> I am blinking back tears at work reading those poems. All of us that have lost somone we love, human or animal could not fail to be moved by these words.
> I hope that all those who have passed out of this world have found a better, brighter place and we will on day be reunited forever.


 
Sorry, i did not mean to upset anyone. Just wanted Elina to know we all care and are thinking about her and everyone in The Flashman Household. 

Yes I have never lost a pet, only when i was younger. So not had the full impact of such a horrible thing. I have lost close family, and i am sure we all have at some point. It does get easier to a certian extent but i think its more that you just get used to the idea of them not being here anymore. I to hope all those lost to the heaven above, have found a better place. 

Again Elina, so sorry for your loss of little Freyja. Her time was to soon, so little time you spent with her. Atleast that time was full of adventures, laughs, happiness and most of all memories and love that will never fade away!


----------



## Shell195

Elina, Im so so sorry for your loss. You made your foxies come alive for all of us by your wonderful stories of their lives. I dont actually know what else to to say, its so sudden

(((HUGS))) to you, we all know what great lives your beloved foxes have with you so at least Freyja had the chance to be part of that.

Run free Freyja


----------



## housecat

So sorry. You must all be heartbroken.


----------



## Elina

Thank you all for your kind words, the private messages, e-mails, Facebook messages and so forth, it means allot to us to know that so many of you care.

I am such a mess right now. . . I just don't feel like what happened is real and like it is all some horrid nightmare that I cannot wake up from. My Dad came home from a trip to Scotland the other day and after saying hi to everyone he asked where his other furry granddaughter was and he could not help but cry when we told him. 

The vets lost Freyja's body only for it to turn up at a crematorium that earlier the same day told me they would not cremate a fox. . . They had already cremated her and told me they handled her with respect. . . I fell this is a total lie as if they did the woman would have known she was a fox. . . I am so mad at the vets also as getting a call to say they have lost the body of your beloved family member is just disturbing and wrong! I shall be writing to them when I am a bit more. . .here I suppose you could say.

We collected her casket on Monday. . . It's so tiny. . . We put her collar ontop of it and put her on the fireplace.

Once more thank you all for your kind words of support. 
-
Elina


----------



## samurai

Sorry for your loss  xxx


----------



## Amazonia

So sorry to hear about the loss of your gorgeous wee girl  *hugs*


----------



## em_40

Such sad news, so sorry for your loss Elina
RIP Freyja


----------



## kimdj86

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss, I cried so much when I read what had happend, I have read all about your foxes for so long, it's stragne that I will no longer be hearing the tails of this little one.
It may have been a short life but at least it was a happy life.

I hope you get the results yo uare after from the vets and a full apology for the hurt they caused during this hard time.

All my thoughts are with you and your family.
xxx


----------



## Nix

I can't believe the vets. When you are up to it take strips off of them. Biggest hugs hun. 

We are moving in 3 weeks so after that if you still want to bring Valla up to visit you are more than welcome


----------



## Elina

Nix said:


> I can't believe the vets. When you are up to it take strips off of them. Biggest hugs hun.





Nix said:


> We are moving in 3 weeks so after that if you still want to bring Valla up to visit you are more than welcome




I believe Valla would still like to meet you but I have to warn you she has the oddest habbit at the moment of kissing people on the lips, well more licking. I have tried to stop her but if she likes a person she kisses them :roll:. Before it was just me and that was after I taught her to 'kiss' on the cheek but I guess she saw that her non furry sister kisses us on the lips and now I just can't stop her. 

But yes so long as you are not against some fox kisses we very much hope to still come round.
-
Elina

PS: It is not just humans she wants to kiss: 








As you can see Sprite is not very into this kissing stuff.


----------



## Amalthea

Elina, I am so sorry  Freyja knew how much you loved her and Valla will come round once she gets over the loss of her sister. All of your little foxy children are loved by so many and Freyja is no different. She'll be missed by many!! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sam gamgee

Elina said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, the private messages, e-mails, Facebook messages and so forth, it means allot to us to know that so many of you care.
> 
> I am such a mess right now. . . I just don't feel like what happened is real and like it is all some horrid nightmare that I cannot wake up from. My Dad came home from a trip to Scotland the other day and after saying hi to everyone he asked where his other furry granddaughter was and he could not help but cry when we told him.
> 
> The vets lost Freyja's body only for it to turn up at a crematorium that earlier the same day told me they would not cremate a fox. . . They had already cremated her and told me they handled her with respect. . . I fell this is a total lie as if they did the woman would have known she was a fox. . . I am so mad at the vets also as getting a call to say they have lost the body of your beloved family member is just disturbing and wrong! I shall be writing to them when I am a bit more. . .here I suppose you could say.
> 
> We collected her casket on Monday. . . It's so tiny. . . We put her collar ontop of it and put her on the fireplace.
> 
> Once more thank you all for your kind words of support.
> -
> Elina


 
Very sad, hope you are as well as you can be....x

Dave.


----------



## Nix

I demand pictures of Sapphire! Time for another blog update I think as well! Would love smooches with Valla. Definitely an animal person me. Besides nothing is as bad as a kiss from a kinkajou. Their tongue goes all the way up your nose and can still choke you in the throat. Eww. One time only thanks!

Poor long suffering sprite. Cutie!


----------



## feorag

We're up in Scotland on holiday at the minute and can't get a signal at our cottage. I checked this thread earlier last week to see if the pm results had come through and I've just got back on and found your post, Elena.

That is totally unbelievable - I just don't understand how that can hace happened, but there is definitely negligence there and you should complain bitterly about that, because not only did they cremate her (and you may have wanted to bury here) but now you won't know what happened and that doesn't give you closure - or at least it wouldn't me!


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/07/so-much-can-happen-in-week.html
-Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina, I can't get your blog from work. Any chance you can copy and paste the RSS feed URL? Hopefully then I can post it in my outlook and get all the new updates as you write them


----------



## Elina

For Nix:

*So much can happen in a week! *



This painting is of Freyja and was done by Angelica Yoder:
​I think it is so sweet that she painted our princess and surprised me with this. Proof that it is so like her is that the second I saw it I burst out crying.
Last Monday was such a horrid day, I had to go to the vets to collect Freyja's ashes. . . It was hard for me not to exchange harsh words with the receptionist who I collected her from as a few days before she had called me to tell me that they had lost Freyja's body. . . It was hard for me to call up the crematorium to pay the bill. This was the same crematorium that had told me they would not cremate Freyja as she was a fox who had actually collected her from the vets and cremated her even before I had called to enquire about if they would in the first place. . . The vets and the crematorium had made it imposable for me to find out why my baby died when not even a year old as, the vet had not carried out the autopsy yet and had made it imposable to warn the owners of Freyjas brothers and sisters what to look out for to prevent them having the same heart ache, sense of bewilderment and emptiness I now feel as happens when you loose a family member. ( Laura, Mary and Amber thank you for being there for me to spill me feelings out to during all of this. It means so much to me that you guys put up with me. I would also like to thank everyone who sent their condolences it is nice to know so many people care.)

That same Monday when I got home with Freyja's tiny casket that I had ran my fingers over the whole way home I had no idea where to put her. I thought maybe on my partners desk where she liked to climb but then thought this would make him even more upset. I thought of my desk and came to the same conclusion and so I decided that I would place her on the fireplace which is where she is now. 

Next I had poor little Valla to deal with who had no idea where her sister had gone. She just seemed to feel quite abandoned. She would not eat unless fed little by little when on my lap, she would not drink at all so we put her back on her baby bottle and she would not sleep until she was exhausted from looking, calling and crying for Freyja. Valla did not seem to want to go on without her friend. . . 

Valla started to have little bouts of playfulness with Sprite the papillon but Sprite was not too keen. I suppose a little fox trying to kiss you on the lips so a little odd. 

​
Valla would try and try to get Sprite to play her games but Sprite did not see why Valla kept throwing the tennis ball at her and Valla did not see why Sprite would not throw it back. Valla would try to snuggle atop Sprite and Sprite did not understand why Valla thought she was a blanket. Though Sprite was okay to play with now and then the differences in how foxes play verses how dogs play became apparent and every time Valla's attempts to play fox games with Sprite failed she would go back into her slump. We knew then that Valla needed a friend to get through this.

Before Freyja passed we had reserved an Arctic fox kit. We had thought it was far too soon to get another fox and that it would be like we were trying to replace Freyja but then when we noticed how Valla was we knew we had to get her this new little friend. Sapphire is in no way, shape or form a replacement for Freyja but she is a friend for Valla, A friend who has her eating, drinking and playing like any little fox should. 

On Friday the second we walked in the door with Sapphire Valla was oh so excited. She could smell another fox on us and wanted to see who! We placed Sapphire on the floor and Valla walked up to her and licked her on the nose and the two of them instantly started to play with each other. This was what our baby girl needed, a friend.
​
On Sunday we went to the Exotic pet awareness day at the Ark in Evesham, Worcestershire. We had been planning to go to this event for many months and had planned to take Harry, Elspeth, Valla, Freya and the fennecs along to meet their adoring fans. More and more my display was shrinking; first we lost Freyja and then we found out we could not bring the fennecs. 

Why could we not bring the fennecs? You must be wondering if some horrid fate befell them but no, quite the opposite actually. 

The Monday that I brought Freyja's ashes home was very hard for all of us so to try to get our minds off it my partner and I stayed up quite late watching movies. We figured that if we were exhausted we might actually sleep and not just lay there thinking and crying. On our way to bed we fed all the animals the last stop being the fennecs bedroom. I went in juggling bowls of food, water and morio worms and making quite a racket! When I got to where I normally place them and put them down I heard squeaking. . . This squeaking was coming from Inari's house which is a rabbit hutch with the mesh door removed and the other left on. I went to inspect. Upon lifting the lid/roof I saw what was making the squeaking, two tiny little red fennecs were in there with the adults! I fell backwards landing on their sandy floor. For the first time in days I was smiling which is something I felt like I would never do again.

I quickly left the room being as quiet as I could. I got to my other half and told him the news. He too smiled and we quickly went to our room so my frantic squeaking did not disturb them.

Though it was all very good I got so worried about them as they were crying nearly all the time so I feared that their Mummy had no milk, I worried she had abandoned them, I worried when they were finally quiet that she had killed them. It was so worrying! I am glad it has given me something to keep my mind on other then dwelling on Freyja. 

I think I drove my friend Mandy who has bred fennecs before mad with all of my questions but I am so very glad she was there for me to guide me through it all.

On Thursday I checked on them again. Imagine my shock when the two fennec kits that I had seen had somehow become 4! There were three little ones and one very big one! They all seemed to be getting milk and all were so very beautiful with their downy blonde fur. I think when I saw the two tiny ones she must have still been in labour, man do I feel bad for disturbing her!

Today I looked at them and they have more fur then before and their eyes are not yet open, they are so wonderful. We have dubbed them the phoenix kits as they were born when Freyja's ashes came home, they brought light to my otherwise broken heart. Though we are not yet out of the woods I am so very hopeful that they make it! 

Anyway back to Sunday. 

On the morning of the event I had everyone in their travel crates now I thought just to play tetris on a large scale in the car. I loaded the tables, gazebo, posters and such in the car first followed by Valla, Sapphire and then Harry and Elspeth. . . Or at least half of Harry and Elspeth's crate. It seemed no matter how hard I tried that I had a choice to make to take either Harry and Elspeth OR Valla and Sapphire. I decided on Valla and Sapphire as then I had two species of fox and not just the one. Harry and Elspeth looked quite happy to be put back into the house away from the light rain and those damn birds which do that flying thing that they both hate.

When we got to the event we set up our gazebo and sorted out the tables. A friend of mine lent me her silver fox as well for the display so I sorted out a crate for her and it all looked quite nice.

The day was going very well until the wind picked up and the gazebo tried to fly away despite having gazebo feet which were meant to weigh it down. Valla is now at the age where she is worried by birds as all corsacs are instinctively and was the only fox awake to see the gazebo try to fly away. . . All three times! I sent my other half to the camping shop on site to get some things to anchor us down and once we had the new guy ropes (?) and tent pegs the gazebo was going nowhere! (I would like to thank everyone who helped me hold down the gazebo. Without you it may have flown over the fence like some of the others.)

The girls were filmed by both the BBC and ITV and will be on T.V. in October! Sapphire was a bit naughty for the ITV man as she pooped on his pristine white backdrop. . . Well she is only a baby. She also would not walk across it and decided just to sit on it or sleep on it hehe. 

I take my hat off to those who organized the event, it was a great day out and we look forward to next year, if you will have us back.

Flashman foxes gazebo﻿



Valla in her travel crate below the corsac fox info poster.

The'rental' silver fox in a travel crate sleeping below the red fox poster.

Sapphire in her travel crate below the Arctic fox info poster.

Valla. Very awake and very worried the gazebo was going to take off again!

Sapphire still sleeping as she did the for most of the day.

Flashman foxes goodies and the stand in fennec fox (which looks nothing like a fennec)

Stand in fennec guarding the birth anouncement

Flashman foxes goodies

The Flashman foxes banner 
​


----------



## Nix

Elina, you are too kind. Thank you. I love reading these updates! 

Will you be selling any of the phoenix fennec kits and are you going to charge me a fortune :lol2:? Should I start up a standing order now?  I might be finished paying you off in a couple of years! I assume you knew Inari and Kitsune were expecting?!


----------



## Elina

I actually had no idea that kits were on their way, I had thought the Mum was just getting a bit fat which with the fennecs I don't mind as they burn it off so fast with how active they are. 
I am not sure if I am selling any as of yet. As they are only 1 week old they are not out of the woods yet and the infant mortality rate for fennecs within the first 8 weeks is so high I am not counting my chickens yet.
-Elina


----------



## Amalthea

Oh, Elina!!! How exciting! What perfect timing, too. I've got everything crossed for the kits!! I so wish I was able to make it to the exotic pet awareness day, but it ended up being too far for right now


----------



## feorag

Congratulations Elena - even in the midst of heartbreak there can be joy can't there?

And by the way Sapphire is beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> I actually had no idea that kits were on their way, I had thought the Mum was just getting a bit fat which with the fennecs I don't mind as they burn it off so fast with how active they are.
> I am not sure if I am selling any as of yet. As they are only 1 week old they are not out of the woods yet and the infant mortality rate for fennecs within the first 8 weeks is so high I am not counting my chickens yet.
> -Elina


Little bit tubby, actually carrying 4 kits, Mum was a cheeky one. FIngers crossed for mum (kitsune?) and cubs. Looking forward to early photos when they are ready. Ooo I am so excited *does a dance* and they aren't even mine!


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> Congratulations Elena - even in the midst of heartbreak there can be joy can't there?





feorag said:


> And by the way Sapphire is beautiful! :flrt:




Indeed and thanks hun, she is like a little teddy bear or so the Rainbows told me on Sunday :lol2:. 





> Little bit tubby, actually carrying 4 kits, Mum was a cheeky one



They were tiny when they were born so you cant blame me hehe. The amount of morio worms she had pigged out on would have accounted for her tummy hehe. She has amazing weight loss skills, you would not think she had kits just 1 week ago OR that every night she seems to want to eat her weight in bugs!




> Oh, Elina!!! How exciting! What perfect timing, too. I've got everything crossed for the kits!! I so wish I was able to make it to the exotic pet awareness day, but it ended up being too far for right now :sad:



I was wondering why I did not see you, maybe next time :2thumb:. 

-
Elina


----------



## Amalthea

I definitely woulda come down and harassed ya continuously if I had been able to make it. Gary's been travelling a lot with work up and down the country (Basingstoke and back) every week, so it was just not possible


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> Indeed and thanks hun, she is like a little teddy bear or so the Rainbows told me on Sunday :lol2:.
> 
> 
> 
> They were tiny when they were born so you cant blame me hehe. The amount of morio worms she had pigged out on would have accounted for her tummy hehe. She has amazing weight loss skills, you would not think she had kits just 1 week ago OR that every night she seems to want to eat her weight in bugs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elina


Aww teddy bear sapphire. Long may she stay that way! Lol I can believe that about the morios going down. I've been buying bugs (mealies) for the songbirds and finches etc in my garden. We have an amazing variety that visit us considering our garden is so small and that we have a cat. Keiko has kinda given up on birds (too hard to catch) so they don't bother her and she doesn't bother them which is nice. The blue tits and robins especially love the bugs plus we have a resident black bird who is a real sweetie. I scatter the mealies in the grass to encourage normal foraging behaviour. So interesting to watch them all poking around in my grass (read weeds). 

Add in that I have amazon milk frogs as well (cricket eating machines) you can imagine what my bug bill is like. Fortunately my local reptile shop know me well and give me an extra box or discount from time to time!

Elina can you let me know a bit more about the diet of fennecs from kits upwards please?


----------



## Elina

Sure hun, shall type that up after work/ tomorrow before work : victory:.
-Elina


----------



## Nix

That is ace thanks. I think I have the basics down but interested in what you personally feed as all of yours look so healthy!


----------



## Amalthea

Fennecs are definitely in my top five "will have one day" list! Probably number 2, actually... Just behind parma wallabies *lol*


----------



## Nix

They are #1 on my one day list closely followed by coatis, genets, kinkajou and skunk!


----------



## Stacey010884

Was upset reading about Freya. I am deeply sorry for your loss. I also congratulate you on all five of your new arrivals, the fennec kits and Sapphire. I wish you, Kitsune, the kits and the rest of the family all the best xxxxx


----------



## Elina

Okay so my friend that breeds fennecs and has done for quite a few years says that I should start to give them turkey or chicken mince when they are 4 weeks old as they will be ready to start being weaned at that point. No kibble though as it will give them bloat (mine only get kibble to nibble during the day anyway).
When they are 7-8 weeks if I wanted I could start to give them kibble but soaked in formula alternately I can give them what I give my adult foxes which is basically a fur farm diet which looks and smells HORRID but is really good for them. This consists of minced turkey, minced chicken, cooked pink salmon, eggs, baby clams, boiled eggs (with the shells) and runner beans all blended up together. My adult fennecs have this with a side of morio worms. I will type up how much of what when I am near my recipe book.

Sorry for the delayed reply, here is something to make up for it:









As you can see she moved her kits from the rabbit hutch they were in to their ferret nation. The doors are always open with a ramp upto it from the floor. The horrid yellow thing is a tinkle pad that she decided would be good for in there. . . no idea why. 
There are four kits in there just can only see 3 in the photo. They are getting more 'okay' with me looking at them now. 
-
Elina


----------



## Shell195

Elina said:


> Okay so my friend that breeds fennecs and has done for quite a few years says that I should start to give them turkey or chicken mince when they are 4 weeks old as they will be ready to start being weaned at that point. No kibble though as it will give them bloat (mine only get kibble to nibble during the day anyway).
> When they are 7-8 weeks if I wanted I could start to give them kibble but soaked in formula alternately I can give them what I give my adult foxes which is basically a fur farm diet which looks and smells HORRID but is really good for them. This consists of minced turkey, minced chicken, cooked pink salmon, eggs, baby clams, boiled eggs (with the shells) and runner beans all blended up together. My adult fennecs have this with a side of morio worms. I will type up how much of what when I am near my recipe book.
> 
> Sorry for the delayed reply, here is something to make up for it:
> image
> As you can see she moved her kits from the rabbit hutch they were in to their ferret nation. The doors are always open with a ramp upto it from the floor. The horrid yellow thing is a tinkle pad that she decided would be good for in there. . . no idea why.
> There are four kits in there just can only see 3 in the photo. They are getting more 'okay' with me looking at them now.
> -
> Elina


 

Absolutely stunning:flrt::flrt: That really is a gorgeous photo:no1:


----------



## Nix

Yay Elina - totally gorgeous. Thank you so much for the photo. D'awww. I am overwhelmed with the cuteness. 

Looks like Kitsune is being a good mum (little fatties!) and hopefully all the kits will make it. 

As for the tinkle pad, probably just a scent = home, comfort, territory, scenting for the kits etc. Either that or she is trying to get the kits toilet trained early!


----------



## Amalthea

Train 'em early! Good plan! *lol*


----------



## Nix

I was away reading about fennecs - anything I could get my hands on and was shocked by the number of people that take the kits from their mother to hand rear! Sure if mum isn't looking after them but for the hell of it  Scowly Nix. Surely mother's milk is best for them!?


----------



## Elina

That it may be but it is the same with most exotics, people like to bottle feed them to make them more tame, take raccoons for example. (We must also when talking about fennecs take into account the high mortality rate of kits from 0-8 weeks old. It is very often the kits parents that kill them even with little to no provocation so often breeders feel that they can save them by removing them from their parents.)


Valla, though not a fennec was bottle raised from 4 weeks of age (not optionally and she was happy to eat minced turkey/chicken at this point) and she is so very comfortable around humans. Nothing I do worries her as she is very sure she is meant to be part of our human family, more so then any of my other foxes (bar Harry but he's a bit. . . odd). 


Now most people would comment on how great that is but then there is another side that people quite commonly bring up regarding raccoons which have been had reared which is that they are so comfortable around humans they they are not afraid to bite or exhibit other bad behaviours.


With the little fennecs I shall let their mother wean them and then I will be bottle feeding them between meals to establish a bond, I feel that way you get the best of both worlds. 

Being able to bottle feed your animal just to strengthen your bond is just a really nice thing to do. When Freyja passed away Valla would not eat or drink but giving her the bottle just like when she was a kit seemed to really help her cope. 
-
Elina


----------



## Amazonia

Congratulations on the gorgeous kits! How lovely they are!


----------



## feorag

Oh, Elena - they are just beautiful! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> Oh, Elena - they are just beautiful! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


Indeed they are!
It is so hard not to watch them all day long. . . Or more it would be if Inari did not keep telling me to go away when I have looked for long enough:lol2:.

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

I know exactly what you mean - watching tiny babies grow and become independent is a wonderful experience, but nothing else gets done for those weeks. They are indeed all total time wasters! :lol2:

I am so going to enjoy watching these babies grow up! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaucfbqsGNw

I felt like James Bond filming this as I hid the camera so I did not worry them. The result is a very, very bad film BUT something is better then nothing:2thumb:.

Enjoy!
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Delightful! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

I'll have to watch it at home tonight. Remind me, which way around the fennecs. Inari is mum or dad?


----------



## Elina

Inari is the dad .
-
Elina


----------



## Nix

Phew got it right. Was calling mum Kitsune (from my rough knowledge of Japanese mythology) last week and just occurred to me that I may have had it the wrong way around!


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/07/phoenix-kits-first-photo.html

New blog post!

My darling foxes now also have their own website: flashmanfoxes.webs.com

Please become members and let me know what you think in the guestbook. I shall be attempting to upload all of my photos onto there over the coming weeks. 

It does not have a forum but the site will let you know when there are new blogs, photos and videos. :2thumb:
-
Elina


----------



## x Sarah x

your website link takes me to RFUK forum index, lol

Works if you copy and paste though


----------



## Elina

Lol just click on the one in my sig then : victory:.
-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUpL7tOqPOg

Video of Sapphire our blue phase arctic fox kit.
-
Elina


----------



## Iwantone

Elina said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUpL7tOqPOg
> 
> Video of Sapphire our blue phase arctic fox kit.
> -
> Elina
> 
> image


Oh how absolutely gorgeous. :flrt:


----------



## feorag

Aw, she's a beauty Elina! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

What a gorgeous happy girl:flrt:


----------



## Elina

So the other day I had to pull the fennec kits though it was less pull and more pick them up from the various locations their mother had 'dumped' them. She had had enough for the four 3 week olds and when their farther tried to put them all back into bed with her she left and went to sleep atop the cat tower so when I was sure there was no way she was going to go back to them and they were all calling for milk I took them.

You will be glad to know that they are all doing very well, I think she did most of the hard work. The runt 'Sleepy' does not take to the bottle as well as the others do but we are working on it. 

So the moment you have all been waiting for, I give you the phoenix kits! 









































-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Oh dear! I think my heart actually melted - especially when i saw the last photograph. :flrt:

Handrearing any baby of that age is so much easier when they've had that good start in life that only their mother can really given them. I'm sure you'll be very successful with them - and it's not as if you haven't had experience of partially handrearing them.

So looking forward to the next developmental stage photographs! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

New blog entry: 
Sapphire, Phoenix kits and more! - The Flashman foxes

or here:
Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Sapphire, Phoenix kits and more!
-
Elina


----------



## Nix

D'aww and squeee. I can haz sleepy?!


----------



## Elina

Our ears are going up!! 

























23 days old and 1 of the kits has her little ears up and the others are not far behind!
-Elina


----------



## feorag

So they are! Don't they look fabulous! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## em_40

awwww, what cuties...


----------



## Nix

Elina I am going to die of cuteness overload!


----------



## Nix

Can't wait til you all come to visit! Squeeeee


----------



## Loderuna

How cute are they?? The adults are gorgeous enough, but these are just off the scale! I seriously need to avoid this thread, or I will be enquiring about homing.....:flrt:


----------



## Nix

Hop to Elina, where are today's pics for my cute fix?! :devil: :whistling2:

Hope you and the brood are doing well. From Harry's post last night seems the kits are getting on well with him


----------



## rc10andy

What do you keep them in??


----------



## Elina

rc10andy said:


> What do you keep them in??


. . . My house lol.
Harry, Elspeth and Rudi have a bedroom but are loose in my house when I am home/awake.
Inari and Kitsune have a bedroom but are allowed to run loose in my house when I am home/awake.
Valla and Sapphire play in my office when I am home as they are too young to play with the big foxes and they sleep in my room with me.
The fennec kits sleep in the bottom of a ferret nation for now as they are only 4 weeks old and only really stay awake to eat and drink. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Here are Churchill and Giggles (the boys)!

Churchill:































Giggles:
























-Elina


----------



## feorag

:lol2: Churchill has that worried "I've lost my knitting" expression on his face in the last one of him! Bless! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

Hehe indeed. They all hate my camera however Churchill seems to think that if he does not look at it it does not see him :lol2:.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

UG!
Harry my wonderful darling boy has bitten through the memory stick that had my fennec waiting list and on it so I wonder if anyone who was on the list can please contact me and let me know your name, e-mail etc so I can sort it out again.
I have a list of names but e-mails and such were just on the stick.

I suppose it will teach me for using a memory stick that looks like a flip flop when I know Harry loves to nibble my flip flops :blush:. 

-Elina

PS: If you were not on the list but are interested please let me know and I can update you if anyone backs out. : victory:


----------



## Elina

Princess is the one looking up, she is staying with me:flrt: .
The boys, Churchill's ears are nearly all the way up:
















































Princess hiding behind my dad:








-Elina


----------



## feorag

They are growing up fast (and beautiful!) :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Stunning babies:flrt:


----------



## TheMonk

They are so beautiful  I have fallen in love with all your foxes. I just hope one day i get to see them in person! 

Congrats Elina


----------



## Nix

It is that little yawn photo that gets me! 

D'awwww too cute!


----------



## Elina

Took the kit's and Sprite to my friend Alice's house today for coffee. . . Well coffee for me hehe. 
Sprite and Sapphire had so much fun running around her garden! 

























They also helped Alice with decorating her garden with a starbucks cup which they shredded, a bottle of water which was for the fennecs and an IKEA bag. . . How thoughtful of them :lol: . 
-
Elina


----------



## cloggers

I meant to ask, how many Fennec kits(is that the right word?) did you get? Sorry if you've posted it somewhere else :blush:


----------



## Elina

My fennecs had a litter of four so one shy of the max litter size. 
-Elina

(And yes kit is the right word )


----------



## Nix

I can't wait til I get to meet them in person. Elina I apologise in advance if I turn into the paparazzi!


----------



## Elina

Just because they are SO cute:
























Taking photos of a wiggly fennec on ones own is not easy (giggle) .
















-Elina


----------



## feorag

My word, Sapphire has grown! :gasp:

And so have those kit's ears! :lol2:

Beautiful as always! :flrt:


----------



## em_40

Awww, the fennecs are getting more and more beautiful every time (imo anyway).

Saphire is lovely, she is bigger than Sprite now :lol2: How old is she?


----------



## Elina

Gotta love a sleeping fennec. . . 









I have no idea why Princess sleeps like this, she just does :lol: . 

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Oh my word - I swear my whole insides just melted! :flrt:

That is one of the prettiest photographs I've seen in a long while!


----------



## Jamiioo

That is SO cute!


----------



## Ophexis

*dies from cute overload*


----------



## Elina

Mostly fennec photos for you lovers of the carnivorous bunny rabbits.
Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Fox kits. How cute?!
-Elina


----------



## Nix

Yay more cutie photos. The sleepy one is just fab and I love the third one down. Just something about their face!


----------



## Nix

*Taps foot* Er excuse me? Elina?! Hello.... it has been 5 days since the last cute picture fix. I am getting the jitters :lol2: 

How are you and the gang hun?


----------



## George_Millett

Nix said:


> *Taps foot* Er excuse me? Elina?! Hello.... it has been 5 days since the last cute picture fix. I am getting the jitters :lol2:
> 
> How are you and the gang hun?



I would say Patience is a virtue but as I like you am needing a new fix I won't.


----------



## Nix

He he, I will let you off for that statement as you don't know me. Ask any of the others, I am far from virtuous!


----------



## Elina

I'm sorry Nix! *blush*

Here ya go!
The Phoenix kits at dinner time - YouTube

A MOVING picture! :gasp:
-Elina


----------



## Nix

Yay. I'll watch this tonight when I get home  Lol :whip:

BTW did you decide with your OH which meal(s) you would be staying for? If so what do you like to eat? If we are having guests I usually make something like lemon tarragon chicken and serve it with ciabatta or lasagne etc


----------



## feorag

Great video Elina - absolutely _loved_ the bit when the kit came down from the top of the bed and got all food aggressive with one kit and then found himself back to back with another kit - that was definitely a :lol2: moment!


----------



## Elina

Nix said:


> Yay. I'll watch this tonight when I get home  Lol :whip:
> 
> BTW did you decide with your OH which meal(s) you would be staying for? If so what do you like to eat? If we are having guests I usually make something like lemon tarragon chicken and serve it with ciabatta or lasagne etc


God damn blackberry, I did reply but looks like again it did not send:bash:. Shall PM you, again, from my PC hehe.
-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN4t9O3sGP0
-
Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina - finally got one of your messages and replied. Do you eat cake even though it has eggs in it?

Also anything that I need to get for the kits? They ok with turkey mince?


----------



## Elina

Yes, I eat cake but I can't have cream as I am lactose intolerant. 

I will bring the kits food with them in their cooler so no need to worry about them but thanks for the offer : victory:. You are so sweet!

The only thing on our 'won't eat' list that can cause either of us problems is cream but that's just me :blush:. 

-Elina


----------



## Nix

That's fine. No cream anyway! Most of my family are lactose intolerant so no problem baking the cake with soya marg and no butter. No problemo. I usually have a carton of soya milk in for tea too just in case the rellies drop in unexpected. 

I am hoping your kits will hoover up some of the escapee crickets that are all over the place at the moment. We caught 10 last night!


----------



## Samanthaa

Awwwwwh.
Look at the ears!! So many ears. And eyes too..
*has a cuteness related breakdown*

Also, a completely random question, which just appeared in my brain
Do foxies wag their tails?!


----------



## Elina

Yes, foxes do wag their tails if they are tame (not just domesticated ones from Russia). 
Shall try to film the back of Valla for you, she is the best with it as her tail sort of gets away with her and then her back legs also wag along with it :lol2:. 

-Elina


----------



## Samanthaa

I'm so happy you replied quickly.
That was just an "I have to know this, RIGHT NOW" sort of moment.


----------



## feorag

That was what made us very suspicious at our Sanctuary when we were brought a young vixen which had apparently jumped into a woman's landrover when she was in the woods.

The cub ran over to my boss wagging her tail and rolled over on her feet to have a tummy rub. No wild reared fox cub would ever do that.

Loved watching that video of the kits having a bath! :2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> That was what made us very suspicious at our Sanctuary when we were brought a young vixen which had apparently jumped into a woman's landrover when she was in the woods.
> 
> The cub ran over to my boss wagging her tail and rolled over on her feet to have a tummy rub. No wild reared fox cub would ever do that.
> 
> Loved watching that video of the kits having a bath! :2thumb: :flrt:


Glad you liked the video and indeed no wild raised fox does that! 
Harry for example though totally soppy and tame was not raised by humans so he does not wag his tail but he does do the happy screams. My house is VERY loud when I get home from work :lol2:.

Here is a Valla video of her and her Eeyore:
Valla the corsac fox plays with Eeyore - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Lovely :flrt:

She's really looking very 'foxy' now isn't she? She's lost that 'rounded' baby look and is getting the 'rangier' look of a fox now.


----------



## Elina

Two of the Phoenix kits playing with their 'Mummy' Sprite hehe!

Sprite the papillon and her fennec babies - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## Elina

How cute?!









That is 'Princess' who my partner has taken to calling Persil as she is small and mighty :lol: .

I am still not sure what to name her in the end lol. Maybe phoenix as she is my Phoenix kit I dunno though as one of her brothers owners may be naming him Phoenix. . . 
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Oh, she is so pretty! :flrt: :flrt:

And I loved the video! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/09/trials-and-tribulations-of.html
-Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> How cute?!
> image
> 
> That is 'Princess' who my partner has taken to calling Persil as she is small and mighty :lol: .
> 
> I am still not sure what to name her in the end lol. Maybe phoenix as she is my Phoenix kit I dunno though as one of her brothers owners may be naming him Phoenix. . .
> -Elina


Extremely, check out those ears!

I bought some toys yesterday that should be little enough and strong enough for little mouths. A couple of sisal mice and some toy breed size wubbas! 

Loving the name 'Persil' lol. BTW what is your OH called? Can't spend all weekend calling them Elina's OH...


----------



## Elina

OH hehe his name is Griff but he answers to Mr Elina lol, he has actually started making forum accounts under that name :no1:. 

So sweet of you to get them toys, I am sure they will be really happy about that as they have just beheaded their mouse shaped kitty kong :gasp:. Churchill is running around with the head and Giggles has the legs :lol2:. The girls are just sat there looking confused. 

-Elina


----------



## Nix

Was lovely to meet you, Mr Elina  Griff and the lovely fennec kits today. Had a fab time!


----------



## Elina

Indeed :2thumb:.
Hehe Mr Elina giggled when we left as I did not wear my New rocks as people always stare at my feet like 'WTF?!' and you guys had a pair in your hall :2thumb:. 

Upon our arrival home Sapphire needed a bubble bath as apparently Granddad being the baby sitter was not what she wanted and she decided to sleep in her litter tray protest *yuck!*. 

Phoenix kits are playing with their mice, Valla ran off with a kong though :lol2:. She, and they say thanks! As do we for a lovely time.
-Elina


----------



## Nix

Thank you so much for visiting!

One pair in the hall (his) another pair upstairs (mine). A couple pretty dead pairs in the cupboard (both).

Poor Sapphire. Left with the second best humans! How very dare you!!?

Glad the kits are getting on well with the toys, Valla is welcome to the Kong, I think it is a bit big for the kits but then again I wouldn't be surprised if they had a go at it. Such big personalities!

I still can't get over how small they are. I have put the pics up on facebook and have been inundated with questions about them. You will have to try and get some scale pics of Inari and Kitsune so that people can see they are a LOT smaller than you think!


----------



## Elina

> One pair in the hall (his) another pair upstairs (mine). A couple pretty dead pairs in the cupboard (both).


Good that I did not bring Harry round, New rocks are his Fave! hehe He can often be found dragging a new rock across the house lol. 










Princess Persil- "My Mummy always said I was small but this takes the p***! " 

-
Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> Good that I did not bring Harry round, New rocks are his Fave! hehe He can often be found dragging a new rock across the house lol.
> 
> image
> 
> Princess Persil- "My Mummy always said I was small but this takes the p***! "
> 
> -
> Elina


 
I'm impressed that he can lift them! 

poor Princess P! Do you have an outdoor (or just giant) chess set? I'm guessing all the other kits have gone to their new homes now? My folks and friends saw all the pictures on facebook. I think the whole of the southwest has said a communal "awwww". My grandmother (now emigrated to Spain) wants to know why I haven't got one yet....give me half a chance!

Edit - did you have a good birthday? Left you a birthday message via Harry


----------



## Elina

Note that Harry drags the boots, that is normally how you find out he has them as you hear '*THUD**THUD**THUD*' down the stairs hehe. He cannot make a quick get away when he cant really look where he is going :lol2:.

Hehe yes it is from a giant chess set, damn you foiled my plan :lol2:. 

Two have gone to their new homes, Churchill is off to his this Sunday. 

Your Grandmother lives in Spain? So does one of mine but she was born there and had never moved away in 87 years! You would think she would get bored but apparently not. 

My birthday was okay thanks, but I was really worried about the kits that went to their new homes. One of my presents from Mr Elina was a really cute plush red fox from Hamleys. It's so cute literally as soon as I unwrapped it Valla ran off with it behind the sofa which was quite a sight as it is twice her size lol.


----------



## Nix

Ha ha, the noise would be a giveaway. Silly Harry - but he is a gorgeous boy so we will forgive him. 


Giant chess set or no, she is still a dinky!

My grandmother and grandfather emigrated out there a few years back. They love it. I rarely get over to see them though  They come back to visit a couple times a year. 


Awwwh hopefully their new homes are spoiling them rotten! When it is my turn to have a kit you will get constant updates - be warned! Churchill was such a funny little fella - little fatty but it was Giggles that I thought showed the most personality while at my place. 

Mr Elina - reads good books, has long hair and buys cute plushy foxes. Triple win! Bit of a gem you have there hun, definitely a keeper  :O Naughty valla!  But cute!

Does PP interact with her parents now that she is weaned and her sibs are leaving her? Or does she think she is a Papillon?


----------



## Elina

She is pretty sure that she is a Papillon. . . Which sort of means she thinks she is a corsac as Sprite thinks Harry is her Dad and Elspeth is her Mum so I am not totally sure what they think they are. . . Cute, that works, they are very sure they are cute :lol2:. 

I have not let them see their rents since I had to pull them as Inari is like some kind of Ninja and bites everything I put near him so I just fear he mite bite them. 
I don't blame him for biting, I mean he was the active parent, he was the one that tried to feed them when their mother abandoned them and then I was mean and took them away. 

PP and Churchill have moved onto moreo worms today, I think if possible they like them more then meal worms! Churchill still leaves bits sticking out of his mouth though *yuck* , maybe he needs a cigar :lol2:. 
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Elina said:


> Good that I did not bring Harry round, New rocks are his Fave! hehe He can often be found dragging a new rock across the house lol.
> 
> image
> 
> Princess Persil- "My Mummy always said I was small but this takes the p***! "
> 
> 
> Elina


What a gorgeous photograph, Elina. She really is the prettiest little critter! I'm very jealous you know!!! :bash:

BTW have you seen my latest orphans in the wildlife or Domestic Section?


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> What a gorgeous photograph, Elina. She really is the prettiest little critter! I'm very jealous you know!!! :bash:
> 
> BTW have you seen my latest orphans in the wildlife or Domestic Section?


Indeed I have, (on youtube) those little squiggles are SO cute! The badger still wins for me hehe, I am totally envious of that one :blush:. Never seen a live one up close. 

-Elina


----------



## feorag

He is gorgeous, but he's a little b*gger or biting and very food aggresive.

of course we don't know his previous background, other than the fact that we are definitely of the opinion that he had been handraised by someone.

Our last handreared badger that we kept, wasn't a biter at all! And never food aggressive and in fact thought that Allen was his dad and loved him to bits and that Stefan (their son) was his brother. He loved them to bits and never showed aggression to anyone.


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> He is gorgeous, but he's a little b*gger or biting and very food aggresive.
> 
> of course we don't know his previous background, other than the fact that we are definitely of the opinion that he had been handraised by someone.
> 
> Our last handreared badger that we kept, wasn't a biter at all! And never food aggressive and in fact thought that Allen was his dad and loved him to bits and that Stefan (their son) was his brother. He loved them to bits and never showed aggression to anyone.


My fennec kits are food aggressive but it is all talk as they never properly act on it, just make their funny little noise when they eat hehe. 

Other people want to do that meet a cheetah thing, I want to meet a badger :lol2:. There is a wildlife place in Kent that does photography days and lets you close to the foxes and badgers, maybe I could pretend I'm a tog. . .:lol2:

Don't talk while you eat! - YouTube

Churchill and 'Princess' eating their morio worms. 
-Elina


----------



## Pirate7

Elina, your foxes are beautiful. I would really love to keep a Fennic Fox one day!


----------



## Elina

Sapphire under my desk.
It is very much her and my big dogs lair where she stashes stuff and he seems to be in cahoots with her as he lays on it so I don't see hehe. 

































You might notice in some of the photos she has a pink mark on her nose, that is from where one of the cats slapped her for trying to play with them, Silly Sapphire. . . 

OH and the fluffy thing she is laying on is a dog. Who needs a dog bed when you can have a dog? :lol2:
-Elina


----------



## Elina

Me and my girl!









Clearly if you don't look at the camera it can't see you hehe!
-Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> Sapphire under my desk.
> It is very much her and my big dogs lair where she stashes stuff and he seems to be in cahoots with her as he lays on it so I don't see hehe.
> 
> image image
> image
> image
> 
> You might notice in some of the photos she has a pink mark on her nose, that is from where one of the cats slapped her for trying to play with them, Silly Sapphire. . .
> 
> OH and the fluffy thing she is laying on is a dog. Who needs a *dog bed* when you can have a dog? :lol2:
> -Elina


That is exactly what she has, a dog bed, a bed that is a dog  She has grown so much Elina! Looking surprisingly wolfie for a fox! Gorgeous girl and the lovely Valla too. Can't wait to come and visit them all in person.

BTW - your big dog - a rottie?:flrt:


----------



## Elina

He is a collie x German Shepard. . . Maybe. . . He came from the pound and they say that pretty much every dog is a collie! :lol2:

-
Elina


----------



## Nix

All I could see was black fur  I love GSD's my fave dogs. Collies are nice too - must be mad!


----------



## Elina

Nix said:


> All I could see was black fur  I love GSD's my fave dogs. Collies are nice too - must be mad!


He is actually really mellow now. He was insane when he was a pup though! 

It was quite odd a few months ago, I read on the domestics bit where someone said one of their dogs was 'getting on a bit' and the dog was 7. I was in shock as I looked at Mangrel and was like 'Mangrel is 7, he's not old' . Later the same day I went to buy him some more food and saw that he now fits into the bracket of senior! 

Before that I just thought Mangrel was a moody teenager, seems he is a grumpy old man :lol2:. (He is not actually grumpy, he is just allot less bouncy then he was as a pup but to be honest I don't think anything could be as bouncy as he was as a pup hehe.)
-
Elina


----------



## Nix

Awww he is 7 - middle aged! Yeah I can imagine he was a ball of fur on speed when young!


----------



## Elina

New blog post!
Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: And then there was one. . .
-Elina


----------



## About-Snakes.com

very cute guys!!


----------



## Elina

New video of Akiko:
Akiko's new toy - YouTube
-
Elina


----------



## em_40

Aww, she looks like she's enjoying that new toy


----------



## Elina

Akiko playing with. . . A lid?!

Akiko's new. . . lid?! - YouTube


-Elina


----------



## Nix

Elina said:


> Akiko playing with. . . A lid?!
> 
> Akiko's new. . . lid?! - YouTube
> 
> 
> -Elina


Great video!


----------



## em_40

Elina said:


> Akiko playing with. . . A lid?!
> 
> Akiko's new. . . lid?! - YouTube
> 
> 
> -Elina


:lol2: Brilliant video! She's so cute zooming around


----------



## feorag

Extremely entertaining simple things are, aren't they? it's like the cardboard box the toy comes in has more play value than the toy itself!

Her speed is really amazing - I thought feline kittens were fast, but they aren't as fast as that!


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/10/fennec-formerly-known-as-princess.html
-Elina


----------



## Elina

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Valla - Britain's next top model

Valla sporting some of Sprites winter wear: 


Autumnal colours  by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Pretty in pink by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter.
-
Elina


----------



## LuLu

*Thery're very cute! Where are they from? *


----------



## Elina

LuLu said:


> *Thery're very cute! Where are they from? *


The jackets are from T.K.Maxx.
The Valla is from my friend who breeds corsacs
In the wild Corsac foxes live in the dry-steppes, semi-deserts and deserts from the lower Volga river and Iran to Mongolia, Manchuria and Tibet. 
(I was not sure which you were asking about hehe.)

New blog post here: Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Sapphire's 'house'.

-Elina


----------



## Nix

Loving sapphires house. Nicer than mine as you know, can I move in?! She has really grown and I love the colour of her winter coat. 

I can't believe how much persil has grown either (sorry the nickname stuck!). What are you guys doing around christmas. We will probably going between Cambs and Southampton so could nip in if you are free. Hugs all around and say hi to Griff from us


----------



## Elina

> I can't believe how much persil has grown either (sorry the nickname stuck!)


Hehe don't worry I still call her Persil too :lol2:. 

RE X-mas I will let you know as soon as I know. Would be really cool to have you guys round. :2thumb:

-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Akiko's tower.
-Elina


----------



## royal ball

they are stunning


----------



## Elina

royal ball said:


> they are stunning


Indeed they are! 

Blog post:
Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Fennec fox Vs Papillon round 1

Video:
Fennec fox Vs. Papillon round 1 - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## Elina

-Elina


----------



## feorag

:lol2:

Loved your video of the two of them playing! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

Here's another one:

Fennec fox play time - YouTube

-Elina


----------



## feorag

I so lol'd at that! :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis

I've said it for many years and I'll say it again... WANT!!!


----------



## Elina

I think Sapphire is being a ghost for Halloween. . . :


Sapphire the arctic fox in her run by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Sapphire the arctic fox in her run by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

You would not believe this is the same little fox as pictured here:










-Elina


----------



## feorag

That's true - her whole head shape has changed as she's grown and of course her colour is stunning! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

Hope everyone had a Happy Halloween filled with more treats then tricks :icon-wink: . 

Trick or treat fennec by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

When I find my camera I have more Halloween pics but this will have to do for now :icon-wink: . 

-Elina


----------



## Ophexis

Elina said:


> Hope everyone had a Happy Halloween filled with more treats then tricks :icon-wink: .
> [URL=http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6093/6304144270_b13670ab3b.jpg]image[/url]
> Trick or treat fennec by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> When I find my camera I have more Halloween pics but this will have to do for now :icon-wink: .
> 
> -Elina


If I could like this more than once, I would.  
I almost died of cuteness overload right there. You need to put warnings up :lol2:


----------



## feorag

I agree! :2thumb:

Now that's a treat I would like! :whistling2:


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/11/happy-belated-halloween.html

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Today was so funny. I go to Starbucks at least once a day and the branch near where I work know about my foxes. They had a competition back in early October for the cutest pet and I entered that photo of Akiko all curled up and of coarse had to explain that she is not a large eared chihuahua . ANYWAY a very excited member of staff there said I had to have a 'tall' coffee because they had a surprise for me and after looking through all of the Christmas red cups I got my toffee nut latte in a cup with a red fox wearing a scarf on the side! How great is that?! They also gave me an extra one so I could take a photo and put it on my blog so I shall do just that. (You have no idea how hard it is to keep a paper cup cup shaped in your hand bag .)

Red cups at Starbucks 2011 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Red cups at Starbucks 2011 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Red cups at Starbucks 2011 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-
Elina


----------



## em_40

That's brill :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

What a lovely surprise that must have been!


----------



## Elina

I still need to find my camera and upload Halloween pics of my fur kids and also get around to uploading the photos of Harry and Elspeth's birthday party which was on the 13th of this month BUT for now here is young Akiko: 


Fennec fox in a hammock by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

It must be nearly X-mas, the sleepy festive fennec is about!

Christmas fennec by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Aw!! :flrt: Would you look at her! :flrt: She's beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## MattsZoo

Elina said:


> It must be nearly X-mas, the sleepy festive fennec is about!
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6483121377_f18a447f59.jpg]image[/url]
> Christmas fennec by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> -
> Elina


Omg that is adorable!! :flrt:


----------



## em_40

She's sooooo pretty :flrt:


----------



## Elina

I made a Cafe press shop so I could get her on a coffee cup for at work lol:

CafePress Shop - The Flashman foxes

No more shall people get away with taking my cup, everyone shall know it's mine! :lol2:

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Mr Elina really loves his foxy:

Sapphire loves her Daddy by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

I think she is pretty fond of him too :2thumb:.
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Sapphire again today :


Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sniffing Audrey's boots and wondering how to steal them:


Audrey, your feet smell good! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## em_40

Lovely pics. she's gone much whiter than I expected her to


----------



## Elina

Two new blog posts:

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: The spare enclosure and other news.

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Continued. . .


Tails by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## channa

Wow i want a pair! There stunning


----------



## Elina

channa said:


> Wow i want a pair! There stunning


Indeed they are but regarding getting a pair it is much better to get them 1 at a time so that one can bond to you. If you get two at once your chances of bonding with either are greatly reduced. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2011/12/mr-sapphire-needs-first-name.html

-
Elina


----------



## Nix

Not sure if my suggestion posted itself up on the blog, it is Logan for the logan sapphire. Logan and Sapphire


----------



## Elina

Nix said:


> Not sure if my suggestion posted itself up on the blog, it is Logan for the logan sapphire. Logan and Sapphire


Yep it showed up. I have been trying a new name on him every day but nothing fits yet but I have not gotten through them all yet. 


Can I eat with you? by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

"Can I eat with you Sapphire?" Asks Mr Sapphire as he drops a mouthful of food next to her from his bowl. "I'm awful lonely over there" he says while he gestures to his bowl a mere 12 inches away. (I think he has it BAD for her lol.)

-
Elina


----------



## Shell195

Elina said:


> Mr Elina really loves his foxy:
> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6487702111_f5fdee4847.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Sapphire loves her Daddy by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> I think she is pretty fond of him too :2thumb:.
> -
> Elina


What a lovely photo, a man and his fox:flrt: I must say I want Mr Elinas eyelashes, they are soooo long:gasp:


----------



## JDKREPS

You have sum truely stunning foxes!


----------



## Elina

Shell195 said:


> What a lovely photo, a man and his fox:flrt: I must say I want Mr Elinas eyelashes, they are soooo long:gasp:


If you think his are long you should see Audrey's. As both myself and Mr Elina have long eyelashes hers are insane! 

Found a pic:










-
Elina


----------



## Shell195

Elina said:


> If you think his are long you should see Audrey's. As both myself and Mr Elina have long eyelashes hers are insane!
> 
> Found a pic:
> 
> image
> 
> -
> Elina


 
Oh wow they look like false ones:gasp:


----------



## Elina

Hehe I know. Kids are always making fun of her for having huge eyes and long eyelashes but every woman she meets asks if they can have her eyes and eyelashes. Like her name sake (Audrey Hepburn) the first thing anyone notices about her are her eyes.

-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Mr & Mrs by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sapphire left, Mr Sapphire right. 
Mr Sapphire does have a name now, I just have to get around to writing a blog post and such now his dog tag has arrived. 

He is doing so well now and has gained from the look and feel of him a fair bit of weight. He is starting to come out of his shell a little and today he ate breakfast next to me :2thumb:.
-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://theflashmans.blogspot.com/2012/01/mr-sapphire-finally-has-name.html
-
Elina


----------



## Andy84

I would love a pet fox! Where can you get them from?


----------



## feorag

You buy one, but it's not as easy as that - they're much more of a commitment than their relative the dog!


----------



## Elina

Andy84 said:


> I would love a pet fox! Where can you get them from?


It depends on the species. 
You can get quite allot of species in the UK now as opposed to 3 years ago. You can get them from brokers, breeders or if you like red foxes rescues sometimes sell the ones that are too tame to release. 

It is important if you get a fox to read up on them ALLOT prior to getting them and own your own home as they can be very, very destructive. They are nothing like a dog, or a cat for that matter as they require near enough constant supervision and for them to thrive you need to make them food from scratch as dog food nor cat food alone will suffice. It is also important to get a fox as a kit/cub as you will then have a chance to bond with it. If you do not have a bond with your fox they will live in fear of you and will not be happy which is really no life for them unless you are keeping them in an enclosure with their own kind. 

If you would like to know more please feel free to ask. Answers to allot of fox related questions can be found on the F.A.Q. on my website. 

-Elina


----------



## Andy84

Well, I would love a red fox...I've always thought they are lovely creatures. However, I suppose I assumed they were pretty much just like a dog. I guess I don't really have the space to build an enclosure. Maybe one day!


----------



## feorag

What you do need to know, certainly with red foxes, which are the only foxes I have personal knowledge of, is that their faeces smell *REALLY *strongly and will basically stink out your house and garden, even if you are thorough about cleaning up after them.

I understand from posts Elina has made that the Arctic fox she had, also had a strong smell, but the fennecs and corsacs don't smell quite as bad, but she'll correct me if I'm wrong! :grin1:


----------



## Elina

Yeppers you are right!
I have managed to get my arctics smell down a great deal but that was through altering their raw diet so now, unless worried they smell fine but if they are worried my God do they smell! I took Sapphire to visit a friend a while ago and we had to evacuate her living room and open all doors and windows as something spooked Sapphire :lol2:. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

On Saturday January 14th Mr Elina and I went to feed Logan and Sapphire only to find that Logan who was still sleeping will never wake-up. We have no idea what happened, the vet has no idea either so is doing a necropsy. . . He is just gone and we have no idea why. He was happy and playing every day he was with us. . . We are all totally, utterly shocked and devastated as is Sapphire who despite seeing his body seems quite sure he was sleeping when we took him away. I believe some of this is down to his body being so warm from Sapphire's body as when they slept they looked a bit like a cinnamon roll. 

I will let you all know when we get the results. Apparently they should know tomorrow as they have not had a chance to do it yet.

Logan was with us for exactly one moth however this does not mean that he meant any less to us then the others. Our hearts are broken and I just can't believe he is gone. . .

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

God you seem to be having a testing time of it Elina. 2 dearly beloved furry children dead in less than a year.

I hope that you have "good" news on the necropsy and that you get him beck to be laid to rest as you choose this time. 

Hope you Sapphire and the rest of the clan manage to fill the hole him leaving is going to create.

RIP Logan.


----------



## feorag

Oh dear, Elina - how awful for you both!

And as has been said, so soon after the loss of your silver fox. 

RIP Logan!


----------



## Elina

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: December 14th - January 14th
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Any news on Logan's pm??

ETA: Sorry, I posted and then went to read the blog! :blush:

How very sad that his poor earlier life affected his chance to be happy with someone else and such a shame for Sapphire. I do wish people realised how important an optimum diet is for pregnant, lactating and young, growing animals.


----------



## IamAshlyRose

Gorgeous animals Elina. Sorry about Logan.
You've got some amazing photos of them! ~ Makes me want one D:!

Beautiful! this & this ♥

They have lovely coats →
Flashman foxes @ Flickr


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> Any news on Logan's pm??
> 
> ETA: Sorry, I posted and then went to read the blog! :blush:
> 
> How very sad that his poor earlier life affected his chance to be happy with someone else and such a shame for Sapphire. I do wish people realised how important an optimum diet is for pregnant, lactating and young, growing animals.


Indeed. It just males me so mad. I really do not understand how people can be so horrid to another living being.

Thankyou AshlyRose, I am glad you like my foxies.

I took this photo of Akiko last night, made me giggle:


What you lookin' at?! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

And what had you done to her to deserve that scathing look! :lol:

She looks proper put out, so she does! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Elina

Well she was doing this:

Sleepy foxy by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
But the flash made her do this:

Leopard print by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
Followed by this:

What you lookin' at?! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

It's no good when I can't sleep and am left alone in my office with a camera and a fluffy critter :lol2:.
She didn't mind to much when I paid her with a carrot stick.
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Aha!! So it was what we would call "p*ssholes in the snow" eyes!!! :lol2:

Of course you deserve a look like that for giving her such a rude awakening! :bash: :lol:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> Aha!! So it was what we would call "p*ssholes in the snow" eyes!!! :lol2:
> 
> Of course you deserve a look like that for giving her such a rude awakening! :bash: :lol:


I know I know but I could not resist, she is so cute! 
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Just took these and had to share:


Akiko and the white mouse by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Akiko and the white mouse by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Akiko and the white mouse by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Akiko and the white mouse by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Aw, lovely! :flrt:

Those little furry mice where my Harry's absolute favourite toy - he simply loved them, but only fresh ones! :lol2: He'd growl like fury once he had one in his mouth from when he was about 5 weeks old until the day I lost him, but once he'd bitten the tail off he wasn't interested any more!


----------



## Elina

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: The first snow of the year

Sapphire the Arctic fox sees snow for the first time! 


WOW!  by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Yay!  by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


KISSES! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Lovely photos, as always! :flrt:

How is Sapphire getting along on her own?


----------



## Elina

Depends on the day. 
Today and yesterday she has been really happy as the world looks very interesting to her with all the snow. 
She was not "talking" or doing her happy screams until yesterday when we showed her the snow so I think the snow came at the perfect time. 
I can't put her in her enclosure as she gets really depressed as Logan is not there so she is in the enclosure we built for him which is much smaller but all that matters is that she is happy. 

Today on her walk I slipped over and she thought that meant we were to roll around in the snow together :lol2:. She looked so upset when I stood back up so tomorrow maybe I should wear my skiing apparel so I can roll in the snow with her hehe. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0DUZGJ48Mg

Sapphire rolling around in fresh wood shavings in her 'house'. 
-Elina


----------



## feorag

She was really enjoying that! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

Akiko being very unlike herself and being out of bed at 7am!:gasp:

Fennec fox morning - YouTube
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

I do so love her!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Ophexis

She is so adorable :flrt: What does she have for breakfast? 
That jingling would drive me utterly bonkers at 7am in the morning :lol2:


----------



## George_Millett

Ahem.. You are neglecting the corsacs!!! More pictures of Elspeth, Flashman and Rudy please!


----------



## Elina

Ophexis said:


> She is so adorable :flrt: What does she have for breakfast?
> That jingling would drive me utterly bonkers at 7am in the morning :lol2:



Akiko has this: The Pet Fox: Fox Food Recipe: Recovery Diet for breakfast. Looks and smells foul but all the foxies love it. 



> Ahem.. You are neglecting the corsacs!!! More pictures of Elspeth, Flashman and Rudy please!


I shall see what I can do. . . I don't have any new ones on my laptop or my Flickr account but I have a couple on DA:

Rudi:
Rudi's winter coat by ~Corsacfoxes on deviantART
Harry:
Hansom Harry by ~Corsacfoxes on deviantART
Elspeth:
Under the cat tower by ~Corsacfoxes on deviantART
Valla playing with Sprite (remember Valla is a Corsac too hehe):

Play (8) by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Play (2) by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

I can probably find more when my PC stops playing silly buggers and refusing to let me do...well anything. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Valla playing with her two favourite things in the whole wide world; her sister Sprite and one of her many Eeyores:

Valla the Corsac fox playing with Sprite the papillon - YouTube

I have no idea why Valla loves Eeyore so very much but her love of him has thus far been life long:

I have the Eeyore - YouTube

Valla the corsac fox plays with Eeyore - YouTube

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Elina said:


> Valla playing with her two favourite things in the whole wide world; her sister Sprite and one of her many Eeyores:
> 
> Valla the Corsac fox playing with Sprite the papillon - YouTube


What was the documentary playing in the backgroud? I dldn't recognise Laurence Oliviers voice so it couldn't have been The World at War but I sure I recognise it and it is going to bug me now. :bash:


----------



## Elina

George_Milllett said:


> What was the documentary playing in the backgroud? I dldn't recognise Laurence Oliviers voice so it couldn't have been The World at War but I sure I recognise it and it is going to bug me now. :bash:


I 'think' it was Soviet storm but I am not 100% sure, I am always watching documentaries and that is the one I have most enjoyed lately. 
-Elina


----------



## Elina

Playing with Sapphire today:
Playing with my pet arctic fox - YouTube

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Just watched the second pedigree dogs exposed program so a little depressed. 

Could I have some more foxy videos and pictures to cheer us up please?


----------



## Elina

George_Milllett said:


> Just watched the second pedigree dogs exposed program so a little depressed.
> 
> Could I have some more foxy videos and pictures to cheer us up please?


How about this one:

Sapphire the Arctic foxes new friend - YouTube

We collected him today :2thumb:.

I am sort of embarrassed as the only reason the video is so short is that Slush started to grunt at Sapphire and then I had to tell Audrey "It's okay hun, Sapphire is just giving him a piggy back" :blush: . 

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her, she looks delighted to have a friend and so does he - :lol2:


----------



## Disgruntled

Bless, they look so happy. I hope it goes that well for me if I get Pooks friend this spring.. I have already started building the extension..


----------



## George_Millett

Elina said:


> How about this one:
> 
> Sapphire the Arctic foxes new friend - YouTube
> 
> We collected him today :2thumb:.
> 
> I am sort of embarrassed as the only reason the video is so short is that Slush started to grunt at Sapphire and then I had to tell Audrey "It's okay hun, Sapphire is just giving him a piggy back" :blush: .
> 
> -
> Elina


Very nice thank you. When can we expect the new Artics?? :lol2:


----------



## Elina

George_Milllett said:


> Very nice thank you. When can we expect the new Artics?? :lol2:



This morning was quite odd as pretty much as soon as Slush woke up he was trying to mount Sapphire again :blush:. The poor girl was really confused as she wanted to cuddle Mr Elina and say good morning but Slush was grabbing her rear and making a sound like ferrets do when they are playing :lol2:. Sapphire seemed quite put off by the sound more then anything :lol2:.

I must admit I feel quite awkward going to see Sapphire at the moment as you never know when he is going to start humping her. . . 

But anyway I really hope he is successful with his endeavours. 
-
Elina


----------



## rox.bear

*blue arctic fox*

Hey Elina,glad its all going well:2thumb:.
Keeping my fingers crossed for a blue arctic fox kit :flrt::flrt::flrt:this spring.
Hoping to hear soon she is pregnant).thanks,looking forward to seeing some pics of ur new addition to ur family Slush Puppy:2thumb:


----------



## Elina

rox.bear said:


> Hey Elina,glad its all going well:2thumb:.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for a blue arctic fox kit :flrt::flrt::flrt:this spring.
> Hoping to hear soon she is pregnant).thanks,looking forward to seeing some pics of ur new addition to ur family Slush Puppy:2thumb:



Well if Slush has his way there should be baby Sapphire Slush kits *crosses fingers*. 

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Happy Sapphire

So today I was clearing out my garage as at the back there is random stuff that was there before we moved in and I found a random door. I felt like I was on that show 'American Pickers' just with much less stuff. Anyway I hauled it out and as the enclosure we built for Logan which Sapphire and Slush are currently in is next to my garage I leant it up against the side.

Well apparently Slush does not approve:


Sigh by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Seems he liked his view of the side of my garage and the plastic sand pit I got them more. 

-Elina


----------



## feorag

:lol2:


----------



## Elina

Slush Pup by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4Kc1lJAWVU

He's so cute!
-Elina


----------



## feorag

He's quite delightful, sitting there! :flrt:


----------



## George_Millett

Hey, this thread had dropped off the front page. Thats not allowed. We demand more pictures and videos so it stays there for a while. 

Hows Slush puppy settling in? Is he still infatuated by Sapphire?


----------



## em_40

I absolutely adore that last picture slush puppy smiling XD


----------



## Elina

George_Milllett said:


> Hey, this thread had dropped off the front page. Thats not allowed. We demand more pictures and videos so it stays there for a while.
> 
> Hows Slush puppy settling in? Is he still infatuated by Sapphire?


Sorry to keep you waiting for so long, you will see why when you read the blog post:
Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: One month and four days

Arctic foxes play with bale of hay - YouTube

All the foxies are doing very well thanks! Sapphire and Slush have really bonded and now I could never imagine them apart :flrt:. 

-Elina

My daughter Audrey and her best friend:


Kisses by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


----------



## MaxJay

The are beautiful and nice blog had a go0d time reading it and will be back for more


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON

Cracking picture Elina.
Your Daughter looks really comfortable.
Imagine how good it will be when shes older.
Not much she wont know and it will be second nature.


----------



## rox.bear

*arctic fox*

Hey Elina really enjoyed reading ur blog and looking at ur lovely pics of Sapphire and Slush and ur very Cute daughter:flrt:

glad its all going really good:2thumb:​.
Just really hopeing with all my heart,that there will be baby fox kits very soon..Thanks for the up dates and pics:2thumb:


----------



## Elina

> Hey Elina really enjoyed reading ur blog and looking at ur lovely pics of Sapphire and Slush and ur very Cute daughter
> 
> glad its all going really good.
> Just really hopeing with all my heart,that there will be baby fox kits very soon..Thanks for the up dates and pics


Well you will see that the video is cut in a odd places. . . Well I can't film the two of them for long at all as Mr Slush is very determined to have little Slushes running around come May/June. :lol2:

I think he has decided that if he just keeps on mating with her one of the times will 'stick' so to say. 

Sapphire:


IMG_0532 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


IMG_0529 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


IMG_0528 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr



> Cracking picture Elina.
> Your Daughter looks really comfortable.
> Imagine how good it will be when shes older.
> Not much she wont know and it will be second nature.


Audrey plans to become an exotics vet and I think if her adoration for all critters continues she will be an amazing one. This year she actually chose of all the places in England to go to *including* theme parks to go to the natural history museum in Oxford for her birthday! :2thumb: 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Arctic foxes eat turkey drumsticks - YouTube

Sapphire and Slush eating GIANT food :lol2:. They look like they should be on the Flintstones hehe.

-Elina


----------



## Blaise

Nice to see that, but still there is an issue. and Elspeth the Corsac foxes . link is
not working properly. Can you fix the problem?


----------



## Elina

Blaise said:


> Nice to see that, but still there is an issue. and Elspeth the Corsac foxes . link is
> not working properly. Can you fix the problem?


Which link?
-Elina


----------



## paulajo

That was brilliant! :flrt:

I'm still waiting for Phoenix to eat just the tip of a chicken wing!!! Imagine if i presented THAT to him! :gasp:

Take care, Paula


----------



## Elina

Happy Easter everyone! 

Hope you all had a great day filled with lots of yummy treats!

Harry and Elspeth Flashman the Corsac foxes: Happy Easter!

Fennec fox Easter egg hunt - YouTube


Omg! No peeps?! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## Christoffer90

this is amazing!
would love to say hi to one of these :gasp:


----------



## Elina

I seem to have been starving people of Sapphire and Slush photos or so my PM box would suggest so I took a few photos of them this morning for you all. Enjoy!


Cutie Pie by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Slush in the sun by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sapphire and Slush by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Slush shedding by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sleepy heroic pose by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Heroic pose by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Pia and V-V 012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Relaxing by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

What the heck?! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Posing by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Posing by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Snoozing by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

My super model figure by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Smooches! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Some gorgeous photos there, Elina! :flrt:


----------



## rox.bear

Lovely pics),i really enjoyed lookin at them,and they both lool so happy and in love.
They are so cute:flrt:..
Thanks for shareing with use ur wonderfull brood:2thumb:


----------



## rox.bear

Where i put lool,it meant to be look.lol:blush:


----------



## Jenface

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEED them. I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeed them =[

I WILL get a Fennec one day. I will.


----------



## Elina

Before bed I let Akiko play with her big sister Valla's Keepon robot that she got for her birthday ( April 28th). I don't think she was impressed hehe:

Fennec fox meets Keepon Robot - YouTube

-Elina


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her! :flrt:


----------



## George_Millett

Ok I could be making a mistake here. I caught a bit of the urban fox program on Channel 4 tonight and they were having a brief rundown of the other fox species and they mention these, which now have become my favorite looking fox species.

Sorry Elina.


----------



## Elina

Hehe I love them too. 

Multiple people think Rudi looks like one as he is far too large to be a corsac (according to all written records of the height and weight of a corsac fox) and also has elliptical pupils unlike a corsac as they have round ones. 

I really want to see the show on Channel 4 but when i get home from work its family time with no T.V. . . My rule so I can't really break it :blush:. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Slush enjoying the whole 10-15 mins we had today without rain:


Slush by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Disgruntled

You can watch again on the channel 4 iplayer thingy. I saw Brian May cuddling little cubs today on the show. Yay Brian, we love you!


----------



## feorag

I think what Brian May does for foxes is wonderful!!! That Sanctuary is so lucky to have him on their doorstep. I wish our Sanctuary had someone locally like him - it would make things so much easier for releasing our foxes eventually.

The programme where they did the dna test on the silver fox and discovered it had racoon dog in its dna was fascinating.


----------



## George_Millett

Are you going to have little Slush puppies running arround in a couple of weeks? Or has all his effort been for nothing?


----------



## Elina

George_Milllett said:


> Are you going to have little Slush puppies running arround in a couple of weeks? Or has all his effort been for nothing?


I sure do hope she is pregnant or else Slush's gifts to Sapphire of food are all going to her hips. (This could be the case as he gives her about half of his food at meal times :roll:.)

I shall try to catch the show on the iplayer tomorrow as I have the day off, thanks for letting me know it's on there. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Flashman foxes: April 28th - May 20th

-Elina


----------



## feorag

I thoroughly enjoyed reading that Elina! :2thumb:

Valla is beautiful - I just love her head. :flrt:

Poor Slush looked very threadbare at times going through his moult, but he's looking very handsome now! 

And Valla - I'm not surprised she wasn't impressed with Kikomo jumping on her from the top of the scratch pole, poor girl! Bengals are absolutely solid, muscular cats and very heavy and she's such a slight little critter. She should definitely stick with Spright as her playmate! :lol2:


----------



## Jenface

Need more Fennec pics!
Moreeeeee.


(ps, I love Fennecs)


----------



## paulajo

I cant believe how different Slush looks, I never realised that they went so dark:flrt:


----------



## George_Millett

Jenface said:


> Need more Fennec pics!
> Moreeeeee.
> 
> 
> (ps, I love Fennecs)


:censor::censor::censor::censor: The Fennecs, We demand more Corsac pictures!!!


----------



## Jenface

George_Milllett said:


> :censor::censor::censor::censor: The Fennecs, We demand more Corsac pictures!!!




You sir, are wrong. Fennecs are clearly more deserving of pictures =p


----------



## George_Millett

Jenface said:


> You sir, are wrong. Fennecs are clearly more deserving of pictures =p



You are polite I will give you that. Misguided but polite none the less. : victory:


----------



## Jenface

Pistols at dawn then?
Winner gets fox pics =p


----------



## feorag

What about if winner gets a fox of their choice from Elina??? :whistling2:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> What about if winner gets a fox of their choice from Elina??? :whistling2:


Um. . . .no hehe I love my babies too much. 

I actually have quite a few of the corsacs I have not uploaded as they all look so funny with half their coats blown. I mean Elspeth has from her nose to her tummy in her summer coat but back legs and tail still think it's winter hehe. 

I shall see what I can do, I just don't want to upset any of them by making them look silly. 

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

How about a different suggestion then. 


Pistols at dawn, Winner gets to chose the speicies of Fox Elina buys next. Loser gets to name it.


----------



## feorag

Not as good a deal as mine, even if Elina didn't agree! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

George_Milllett said:


> How about a different suggestion then.
> 
> 
> Pistols at dawn, Winner gets to chose the speicies of Fox Elina buys next. Loser gets to name it.


:lol2:

I know! One of you find me an adorable fox kit that I agree is adorable and is a different species then I currently have (in this country) and if I buy him/her you can help me name him/her. . . Looser has to help me litter train him/her :whistling2: hehe.

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Watch Springwatch!! One of the places they are filming is a garden in Potters bar that has a litter of 11 fox cubs living in/around it.


----------



## Elina

George_Milllett said:


> Watch Springwatch!! One of the places they are filming is a garden in Potters bar that has a litter of 11 fox cubs living in/around it.


Will see if I can find it on demand, thanks for the heads up! 
-Elina


----------



## Elina

My sheep *cough* I mean Arctic foxes: 

Fluffy butts by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

I swear I have enough of their very wool like fur to make a jumper! I also found that if you store it in a zip lock bag it sort of traps the smell so maybe I should send little baggies out when people ask what Arctic foxes smell like :lol2: . In all honestly I think it would help people understand what they smell like and if they can live with that smell. As Sapphire rolls around in wood chips, hay, wood shavings all the time she smells good but as you may gather from the photo the fur I have gathered is mostly from Slush who is less. . . Pleasant. 

Here is the rest of my pretty boy:


Mine by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

And my beautiful girl:

Black mask by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Flashman foxes: Cali and Ranger
-Elina


----------



## Elina

Give treats Dad!!!


Cali and Ranger by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## feorag

Cali is absolutely stunning - I can see why you fell for her! :flrt:

You are incredibly lucky to have the space to keep all these stunning foxes.


----------



## Rach1

agreed everyone...absolutely stunning animals.,
beautiful faces and expressions.

i also like your little sig thing... i know youve probably had it ages but i havent seen it before, its so sweet.
:blush:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> Cali is absolutely stunning - I can see why you fell for her! :flrt:
> 
> You are incredibly lucky to have the space to keep all these stunning foxes.


I knew working hard at school would pay off in the end hehe. 




> i also like your little sig thing... i know youve probably had it ages but i havent seen it before, its so sweet.


Why thank you!
-
Elina


----------



## Elina

Callie taking a break from her adoring fans at the exotics day:


Callie avoiding her fans by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Ranger and Callie again at the exotics day.


I got your back by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Playing at home on the sofa:


I got your foot! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Callie and Ranger were peacefully napping on the back of the sofa while I was sat on the sofa reading until Valla the jumped onto my lap. I captured with my camera their look of disapproval.


What are yoooou doing on OUR sofa?! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Akiko the fennec playing with Mangrel the collie x German shepherd. 

Fennec fox playing with large dog - YouTube

- Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Elina said:


> Give treats Dad!!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flashmanfoxes/7161597637/image
> Cali and Ranger by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> -Elina



How successful is this method??


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless Mangrel, what a lovely boy he is! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> How successful is this method??


Very hehe. They give their human dad fox kit eyes and he is like putty in their paws and they get a fair few treats hehe. 



> Aw, bless Mangrel, what a lovely boy he is!


Indeed he is. He is very sweet with all of the foxes and Sprite. He is the official ear cleaner to Akiko who slaps him in the face when she has an itchy ear until he cleans it for her :lol2:, she learn't that one from Sprite. I am just happy that he likes making sure the little ones are happy. 



> they are really fascinating really i adore them, how old are they ??


Who? Sorry but with 13 foxes mentioned in this thread you are going to have to be a little more specific .

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Ranger and Callie enjoying belly rubs: 
Foxes enjoying belly rubs. - YouTube :flrt:

-Elina


----------



## feorag

That was lovely to sit and watch, they were just so relaxed and happy! :2thumb:


----------



## George_Millett

Elina said:


> Who? Sorry but with 13 foxes mentioned in this thread you are going to have to be a little more specific .
> 
> -Elina



Lets make it slightly easier then. Give us all of there ages.


----------



## Elina

Corsacs:
Harry 3yrs of age
Elspeth 3yrs of age
Rudi 3yrs of age (vets guessed both 2 and 4 so we will go with 3) 
Valla 1yr of age

Fennecs:
Inari 4yrs of age
Kitsune 4yrs of age
Gruffalo 5yrs of age
Barbie 2yrs of age

Arctics:
Sapphire 1yr of age
Slush 2-3yrs of age (Vets guess)

Red/silvers are all under 6 months of age : victory:.

-Elina


----------



## feorag

:gasp: You missed out Akiko!!! :gasp:


----------



## paulajo

Shame on you, Elina! Shame on you! :gasp:

Phoenix is VERY offended!! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

I left her out for a reason as Akiko is. . . Wait for it. . . . drum rollllllllllllllll

*1 TODAY!!!!*​
-Elina


----------



## paulajo

HAPPY
BIRTHDAY
AkIkO!!!!
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
​


----------



## feorag

Aw bless her - happy birthday to Akiko (having already just said happy birthday to Phoenix! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

Some pics of Akiko's birthday. I took over 100 and 10 videos but I am way to tired to sort through them all. For all I know this may be every non blurry one hehe. 


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Akiko's first birthday by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

I sighed! :flrt:
I ooooh-ed!! :flrt:
And I aaaaaah-ed!! :flrt:
That second photo of her with Sprite is absolutely stunning and should be submitted to a card company for retail sale imao!!! :2thumb:


----------



## George_Millett

Excuse me, but there are 2 names up there I did not recognize.

When did you get Gruffalo and Barbie and where are the pictures????


----------



## Elina

Well I have had Barbie for over a year now. She is not even vaguely tame. She was a friends but he asked me to look after her but then he sold her to me as she seemed really happy with my two, especially Inari. 

Gruffalo has been here a while, he is not mine but a friends. His mate died and he was not coping well on his own as they had always been together. His owner is looking for a new mate for him but in the mean time he is staying with Inari, Kitsune and Barbie. He is very much the old man of the group and the biggest of the fennecs. 

It seems that with fennecs living in groups in the wild, much like corsacs, that they cannot go from living in a group to being alone. 

Will see if I can get some nice pics of the two of them later. I normally leave the fennecs bar Akiko to their own devices in their inside enclosure as after the kits were born they just reverted to being 'wild'. (Really quite depressing after I had put soooo much work into Inari and Kitsune but so long as they are happy I am happy). 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

How Akiko copes with the paparazzi:


I'll pee on you! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Elina

-Elina


----------



## n3crophile

super cute, love it!


----------



## feorag

Aw bless - that thick coat must be uncomfortable, even if it is a summer one! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

One of many videos I have forgotten to upload sooner:

Papillon and fox play tug of war - YouTube

Sprite and Callie play tug of war with one of my socks. They were using a sock as the rope did no take Callie's fancy.

-Elina


----------



## feorag

Cute! :flrt:

Skye enjoyed the sound! :lol2:


----------



## kezzbag

omg they are sooo cute!....what are they like with dogs?....i want a fraind for my collie cross, but it dont need to be another dog lol

i was looking at skunks and raccoons but the raccoons get upto too much mischeif and the skunk we went to see the dog thought it was a cat and went mental lol xx:2thumb:


----------



## feorag

Yes, but don't forget foxes smell very strongly indeed - especially our own red fox.


----------



## Elina

kezzbag said:


> omg they are sooo cute!....what are they like with dogs?....i want a fraind for my collie cross, but it dont need to be another dog lol
> 
> i was looking at skunks and raccoons but the raccoons get upto too much mischeif and the skunk we went to see the dog thought it was a cat and went mental lol xx:2thumb:


Mine get along but that is not always the case. Foxes will play and play until they are exhausted which is too much for most dogs and so allot of dogs very quickly go off the idea of having a fox in the house. 

My friend Alice has a collie that HATES her fox however mine is okay with them. The only difference is that mine can take being used as a trampoline and her's hated it. My collie x knows he is too big to play with the foxes without them thinking he actually wants to kill them so vulpes vulpes and a dog as large as a collie are not the best mix. 

Where you said raccoons get up to too much mischief if that is the case a fox probably is not gong to be a good idea for you. They are REMARKABLY smart and EXTREMELY mischievous and destructive to boot. Take my beloved Ranger. Ranger is not yet full grown however he has already worked out how to climb book cases, open drawers, open DOORS AND as of this very morning how to get on the kitchen counter, jump into the sink and turn on the tap. Oh and he knows how to operate the ice/water dispenser on the fridge so now he knows 3 ways to flood the kitchen if I do not keep an eye on him. (And people wonder why I call him Danger mouse.:lol2

They are wonderful additions to the right families but I would never get an exotic with the intention of them being a dogs friend. You would be very lucky if they even put up with each other. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Callie and Ranger play fighting: 
Red fox play fight - YouTube

-Elina


----------



## feorag

They all love your couch, don't they Elina! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> They all love your couch, don't they Elina! :lol2:


I know lol. I don't know what it is but for some reason the couch in my study has been designated the foxy playground. 

Before I got the foxes it was just where Mangrel would sleep when I was doing Uni work but now my poor boy gets booted off all the time so has now decided that he likes to sleep under my desk. . . Meaning now I now have to kneel on my desk chair :roll:. It's as if none of them notice there are other, much larger rooms in the house they could play in or even that my study had a floor they could play on :lol2:. 

-Elina


----------



## feorag

Now tell the truth! They see that settee as their 'stage' for showing off and being filmed, don't they! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> Now tell the truth! They see that settee as their 'stage' for showing off and being filmed, don't they! :lol2:


Hehe totally! I think you've got it!

My babies are growing up so fast! 
Here is Mr E's not so little Callie:

Stretchy Callie by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
Play fighting with her 'Mummy':

Callie and Sprite play by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

My Ranger 'Danger mouse' and I: 

Me and my Ranger by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Our smooching faces lol:

Smooches!!! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Both of my them:

Relaxing by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## feorag

Callie is incredibly beautiful - I can see why you couldn't leave her behind! :flrt:


----------



## LizardGal99

Gosh, they are so beautiful! *writes foxes on wish list*


----------



## Elina

Akiko fractured her leg on Tuesday and had an operation yesterday to plate one bone and pin the other. She had jumped from her sleeping cage like every day onto her wooden box/step and onto the bottom bit of the fire place so I have been saying 6 inches all week but I just measured it and it was 4 inches. She just landed badly. 

She was in surgery for 3 hours so she was in a bit of a mood when we got home:

Akiko's fracture 1st day home by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Well more so when she screamed 'MEEEP!' when Sprite came to greet her and she was not allowed to play with her. 

Last night she could not work out how to sleep with her leg out of action and she slept with her bottom in the air as she would not accept help. This morning however she had already adapted and after breakfast leapt into bed and curled up. :2thumb:

I think the vet did THE most amazing job! 

After Akiko's operation when we were talking to the vet she said that there is nothing wrong with her bones and they are nice and strong, it was just that she landed badly which being Akiko's breeder made me sort of proud as it shows that the diet we have her on is great! : victory:

Anyhow this is why I have not really been about the past few days. I have really had allot going on, not just with Akiko's leg but some other stuff so I am sorry if you are one of the people who I have not replied to via PM or on FB, I will get to you ASAP. 

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

I see you liked that post I made in the other thread. Have you managed to get in contact with them and if so will they insure your pack?

I am also willing to bear the sheer look of Disdain that all your foxes are going to give me for this but I think Akkio looks cute in that pink cast and head collar.

Also now you have reminded me of him how is Rudi? Is he still coping with his damaged leg?


----------



## Elina

I have told Mr E to call the insurance company today while I am at work, will let you know when I do. Thanks for the info by the way. :2thumb:

Rudi is still fine. Now we are with a new, more confident vet I am going to ask her if she thinks she can do anything with his leg as the last would/could not. I don't really know if he would adapt at all if it was fixed or if he would just fold it away like he does now when he runs but I shall ask and see what she thinks. 

Yeah Akiko does look cute when she is grumpy. You should have seen her when the vet brought her out just after her surgery, she looked like she was mail ordered as she was wrapped in bubble wrap to keep her warmth in. :lol2:

This morning she would not stop 'meep' ing at me which was SO nice to hear! She 'meep'ed once yesterday and it shows that she is getting better. 

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Elina said:


> Rudi is still fine. Now we are with a new, more confident vet I am going to ask her if she thinks she can do anything with his leg as the last would/could not. I don't really know if he would adapt at all if it was fixed or if he would just fold it away like he does now when he runs but I shall ask and see what she thinks.




Glad to hear it. Just a shame that the :censor::censor: who had him first didn't take him to the vet so he isn't in that situation now.

At least he is with you who love him even though you are stingy on the photographs!!!!



> Yeah Akiko does look cute when she is grumpy. You should have seen her when the vet brought her out just after her surgery, she looked like she was mail ordered as she was wrapped in bubble wrap to keep her warmth in. :lol2:


Why didn't you take a picture of her like that and put it up??




> This morning she would not stop 'meep' ing at me which was SO nice to hear! She 'meep'ed once yesterday and it shows that she is getting better.
> 
> -Elina


Glad to hear she is on the mend. How long will she be in the cast for?


----------



## Elina

I know I am aren't I?! I will get some more up, just had so much going on this last year. 

I would have taken a photo of her all bubble wrapped but I was to busy worrying about her. She is my little Princess and I even worry if she does not finish her dinner so seeing her totally knocked out was a bit worrying for me. 

She has not got a cast, she had external 'scaffolding' as everyone who sees her keeps calling it. The pink and black was a bandage which came off on Sat. Her metal work should be coming off in 6 weeks. She has her post op check up on Friday. 

- Elina


----------



## feorag

That's brilliant to use scaffolding. Plaster can wither the muscles so badly in a growing animal, not that she's got a lot of growing to do now.

Many years ago my friends took on a young fox cub which had been caught in a trap and had broken its leg. The vet put a cast on the leg and asked my friends if they would take care of him. Unfortunately by the time the cast came off the leg was shorter and slightly 'withered' compared to the other 3 and so they decided to just keep him as a pet, as it would have been risky releasing him with that sort of handicap.


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> That's brilliant to use scaffolding. Plaster can wither the muscles so badly in a growing animal, not that she's got a lot of growing to do now.
> 
> Many years ago my friends took on a young fox cub which had been caught in a trap and had broken its leg. The vet put a cast on the leg and asked my friends if they would take care of him. Unfortunately by the time the cast came off the leg was shorter and slightly 'withered' compared to the other 3 and so they decided to just keep him as a pet, as it would have been risky releasing him with that sort of handicap.


Well we had the option of going for a splint and a cast but at the end of the day it was the cheaper option which was less likely to work so we went with the more expensive option which was pretty much guaranteed to work. 

Here are her post op radiographs:
Flashman foxes: Post op radiographs

-Elina


----------



## feorag

How very interesting! :2thumb: That looks like a great job - as much as I know about scaffolding broken bones! :blush:


----------



## Elina

Babies!!!! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
Flashman foxes: I forgot to mention. . .
-
Elina​


----------



## George_Millett

The cute factor of this thread just went through the roof.

So Akkio now has a new batch of brothers and sisters. Are you going to be keeping any of these or will they be sold off again?

Is Sapphire in a sensitive condition as well or did all of Slushy's hard work go to waste?


----------



## feorag

It's amazing how much growing those tiny folded ears have to do! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> The cute factor of this thread just went through the roof.
> 
> So Akkio now has a new batch of brothers and sisters. Are you going to be keeping any of these or will they be sold off again?
> 
> Is Sapphire in a sensitive condition as well or did all of Slushy's hard work go to waste?


Yep new brothers and sisters for Akiko, they are just so darn cute! The two in the photo remind me of Phoenix and Akiko when they were young as she would follow her big brother everywhere and those two are the same, the third however is such a little piggy and was drinking when I took the photo. 

We are not sure if we will be keeping any from this litter as we now have 2 pairs and poor little Akiko is on her lonesome. We might let her have a baby sister to boss around but I am not sure just yet. 

Sapphire actually had a phantom pregnancy so in some ways Slush'e hard work paid off, I mean even her brain believed he had done his job :lol2:. Poor girl had to have hormone treatment for it. Thankfully she did not get at all depressed that there were no kits which was good as I hate seeing her unhappy. (Well I hate seeing any of them unhappy but Sapphire always has such a HUGE smile.) 

Fingers crossed Slushie will have more luck next year. I am really amazed that out of Inari and Slush that Inari was the one to get anyone pregnant as generally he can be seen humping Barbie's head! Slush always gets the right end of Sapphire. :lol2:

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Baby teef by Flashman foxes, on Flickr​-
Elina


----------



## Loderuna

Congrats on the new arrivals! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

Thankies! 
-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

You promised us more pictures of the corsacs. Where are they?


----------



## feorag

Now you should never have posted that photograph! That's a form of entrapment! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> You promised us more pictures of the corsacs. Where are they?


Incoming.

Harry in his crazy summer/winter coat. He wasn't expecting the photo:

Harry odd coat by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

He was in the kitty chateau with Rudi. They quite like it in there now that I have put a roof on it and have converted half of it to inside. . . and put a fence along one side. . . Pretty much totally rebuilt lol. 

Harry eating his dinner:

Harry noming by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Rudi looking guilty after raiding the puppy pads and shredding them in the chateau:

Rudi by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Oh and before you ask no they don't live out there, I just keep the door from the house out there open so they can come and go as they please. 

Valla doing Valla stuff in my study:

Valla in my study by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Valla in my study by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Valla in my study by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Valla in my study by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Thank you 

And you are right you don't really realize how small they are when they are the only thing in the picture, but it is really rather surprising when you have something else to compare them to like those flowers.


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> Thank you
> 
> And you are right you don't really realize how small they are when they are the only thing in the picture, but it is really rather surprising when you have something else to compare them to like those flowers.


You are very welcome. I don't think Harry is happy I took his photo in his mess of a summer/winter coat he has on at the moment though :blush:. You can sort of see why Elspeth being as vein as she is has chosen Rudi. 

Yep I am always trying to explain to people that they are small but no one ever seems to notice how small OR they think the photos are of them when they were kits. 

Callie and Ranger are actually my two largest foxes and they are not yet fully grown. Everyone comments on my youtube videos that Sapphire is huge but she is not actually much larger then my papillon:

Sprite and Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## feorag

I love his expression in that first photo! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

Valla playing with her tennis ball:
Corsac fox Valla playing - YouTube
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Loved that! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> Loved that! :2thumb:


Did you notice it was not her normal sofa, it was the two seater and not the three :lol2:. 
-Elina


----------



## feorag

A-ha! No, I missed that - too busy watching her!! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

feorag said:


> A-ha! No, I missed that - too busy watching her!! :lol2:


:lol2:


Baby fennec fox Sept 8th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

on lap by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

They are growing up so fast! Ears are starting their journey upward!

This photo is really bad but you can see all three of them:

Group shoot by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
ENJOY!
-
Elina


----------



## Pouchie

Would you like another new addition? I promise he will be no trouble at all :flrt:









foxy pebble painting )


----------



## Elina

Pouchie said:


> Would you like another new addition? I promise he will be no trouble at all :flrt:
> 
> image
> foxy pebble painting )


Oooh I may well have to get one as he is awfully cute!

Below is a photo of the kits at 4 weeks of age that I took on Monday. They are so perfect just like the litter before, they even already give kisses!


Athena, Olympia and Leonidas by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-
Elina


----------



## Pouchie

stunning photo - don't tell them they missed the bema photo competition :lol2:


----------



## mygunsnroses

*Fennecs!*

:2thumb: They look awesome! 

In terms of exotics i've only ever kept reptiles, amphibians and inverts, so I had no experience with exotic mammals as of yet. I've always wanted a Fennec fox though since I was very small! Also my girlfriend is keen on me getting something fluffy for a change lol

Was just wondering if you could give me some advice on their upkeep, and also where to look in terms of obtaining one in the UK? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Elina

mygunsnroses said:


> :2thumb: They look awesome!
> 
> In terms of exotics i've only ever kept reptiles, amphibians and inverts, so I had no experience with exotic mammals as of yet. I've always wanted a Fennec fox though since I was very small! Also my girlfriend is keen on me getting something fluffy for a change lol
> 
> Was just wondering if you could give me some advice on their upkeep, and also where to look in terms of obtaining one in the UK?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi! 
I am so sorry for the later reply, I have not been on line much. 

The upkeep of a fennec fox really depends allot on if you ant one to be a house pet or if you want to have a more hands off approach. My adults are pretty much hands off sadly and they have a double bedroom which has been totally fitted out for them. Akiko is much more of a family pet and the only time she is not running loose around the house is when she is eating or sleeping in her 2 tier ferret nation cage. 

Food wise the very best diet can be found here:
The Pet Fox: Fox Food Recipe: Recovery Diet
Mine have the above with a 'side' of 60g of moreo worms each and some vegetables such as curly kale or Spinach. Some people will have you believe that cherries and blueberries will reduce the smell of their urine however it is not the case and they will rot their teeth if fed too often as well as the sugars increase the chance of urinary tract infections which actually makes their urine smell more! 

Toy wise they enjoy cat toys as well as toys for toy size dogs. They enjoy live insects more then any toy though. 

Fennecs are notoriously hard to litter train and so you need to bare that in mind. They go little and often so it is easy to clean up. The smell of their 'doings' is not as bad as most foxes so long as they are on a raw diet. 

Oh and as for how to find them in the UK I am a breeder as is Neil (I can't remember his user name on here lol). 

Never get an adult fox as a pet, especially not as your first one as it generally does not work out and you will just have a little gremlin who hates you. 

If you have any other questions or if I have missed something out please let me know. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Callie just being her beautiful self this evening. Please excuse the random bits of harness sticking out, her human dad just made it for her and it is not quite finished. 


Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie yawning by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie September 15th 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie sleeping by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sleepy fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

*sigh* My, but she's pretty! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## mygunsnroses

Elina said:


> Hi!
> I am so sorry for the later reply, I have not been on line much.
> 
> The upkeep of a fennec fox really depends allot on if you ant one to be a house pet or if you want to have a more hands off approach. My adults are pretty much hands off sadly and they have a double bedroom which has been totally fitted out for them. Akiko is much more of a family pet and the only time she is not running loose around the house is when she is eating or sleeping in her 2 tier ferret nation cage.
> 
> Food wise the very best diet can be found here:
> The Pet Fox: Fox Food Recipe: Recovery Diet
> Mine have the above with a 'side' of 60g of moreo worms each and some vegetables such as curly kale or Spinach. Some people will have you believe that cherries and blueberries will reduce the smell of their urine however it is not the case and they will rot their teeth if fed too often as well as the sugars increase the chance of urinary tract infections which actually makes their urine smell more!
> 
> Toy wise they enjoy cat toys as well as toys for toy size dogs. They enjoy live insects more then any toy though.
> 
> Fennecs are notoriously hard to litter train and so you need to bare that in mind. They go little and often so it is easy to clean up. The smell of their 'doings' is not as bad as most foxes so long as they are on a raw diet.
> 
> Oh and as for how to find them in the UK I am a breeder as is Neil (I can't remember his user name on here lol).
> 
> Never get an adult fox as a pet, especially not as your first one as it generally does not work out and you will just have a little gremlin who hates you.
> 
> If you have any other questions or if I have missed something out please let me know.
> 
> -Elina


Thank you very much for the info! I really appreciate it


----------



## Elina

I took some pics of the kit's Monday night or more Mr E did, I am a bit unwell and I don't wan't them to get the sniffles.


Olympic kits at 5 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Mr E is teaching them how to 'sit'. His star pupil Leonides:

Olympic kits at 5 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Wow! Those ears didn't hang around waiting to grow did they? :lol2: :flrt:


----------



## Elina

A video of Ranger guest starring Sprite:
Playing with my pet silver fox - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## Elina

6 weeks today!!!


Fennec kits at 6 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Fennec kits at 6 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Fennec kits at 6 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Fennec kits at 6 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Fennec kits at 6 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Fennec kits at 6 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Fennec kits at 6 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Fennec kits at 6 weeks of age by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-
Elina


----------



## Ophexis

Those ears always make me smile!


----------



## feorag

Me too! :2thumb:

I can't believe how much the ears have grown over the last 2 weeks! :gasp:


----------



## George_Millett

Its been more than a week since the last batch of photos. Could we please have some more? Artics preferably but am not fussy  :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

Hehe I shall get some pics of Sapphire and Slush for you tomorrow. I tried today but they were all blurry. 

Here are some pics of the fennec kits for the time being at 7 weeks of age:


Kits conspiring by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Athena sleeping on my keyboard by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sleepy Athena by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sleepy Athena 2 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Sleepy Athena 3 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Today was a great day for Akiko; She finally got to loose her cone and her bandage! She had surgery on Weds to have her metal work taken out/off so she is so happy right now but here is one last pic of her and her cone:

Akiko's last day with a cone by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xawLisNIEGM
Almost forgot to post the video!
-Elina


----------



## feorag

My goodness, that first piccie of Athena on the keyboard, she looks like a rabbit! :lol2:
Poor Akiko, I bet she was glad to get that scaffolding off. :flrt:


----------



## Ophexis

Elina said:


> Hehe I shall get some pics of Sapphire and Slush for you tomorrow. I tried today but they were all blurry.
> 
> Here are some pics of the fennec kits for the time being at 7 weeks of age:
> 
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8040/8057429498_ecd30f6621.jpg]image[/url]
> Kits conspiring by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8057430774_a7a6b0f2de.jpg]image[/url]
> Athena sleeping on my keyboard by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8318/8057431337_dc8c4568ea.jpg]image[/url]
> Sleepy Athena by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8179/8057432604_87a1767504.jpg]image[/url]
> Sleepy Athena 2 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8173/8057433439_1b214fc28a.jpg]image[/url]
> Sleepy Athena 3 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> Today was a great day for Akiko; She finally got to loose her cone and her bandage! She had surgery on Weds to have her metal work taken out/off so she is so happy right now but here is one last pic of her and her cone:
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8322/8057429559_ab47caa349.jpg]image[/url]
> Akiko's last day with a cone by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> -Elina


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I want Athena cuddles!!!!!!! :flrt: The sheer adorableness right there actually brought happy tears to my eyes :blush:


----------



## Elina

Grr I don't think my link worked lets try again:
Tickeling a baby fennec fox's tummy - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## Ophexis

Elina said:


> Grr I don't think my link worked lets try again:
> Tickeling a baby fennec fox's tummy - YouTube
> -Elina


Stop iiiiiiiiit!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

It's really not fair you know!!! I *sooooooooo *want!!! :flrt:


----------



## George_Millett

Blurry pictures of the Arctics... Yeah right come on tell the truth Slushie is still infatuated with her and the pictures were more x-rated than you were willing to show to us. 

Have you decided to keep Athena as a play mate for Akio or are they all/any of them getting sold off this year? Have to agree that she is very cute so my vote would be to keep her.

Akio looks very indignant yet incredibly cute in that last photo. Has she been kept in the crate for her protection/safety whilst she as been in the scaffold or has she been allowed out to visit with her new brothers and sisters + Auntie Sprite?


----------



## Elina

Hehehe George no Slush was not being naughty this time, they were really just very blurry:

Blurry Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
Sapphire looks like she has no ears lol. 

Blurry puppy by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
And Slush is just too close for the camera to focus. 

See he's not always humping her :lol2:. 

Athena is actually spoken for but all of the kits are just as soppy, I just have not gotten around to filming them all. Leo is spoken for as well. Olympia was but she is available again but if Akiko likes her she will stay. 

Akiko has not gotten to play with her siblings yet as she gets over excited so easily that I fear if she sees them now that her leg is totally free from support that she will harm herself. She did not see them when she had her cone and everything either as I felt that would just make her mad as she could not look down so if they were near her she would probably worry. 

Sprite has been Akiko's loving Mummy this whole time. When we had to clean Akiko's metal work both girls would curl up on me and when Akiko was upset about being immobile Sprite was there to give her kisses. 

It was so cute last night to see Akiko having her first meal in weeks from a bowl as she was accustomed to having her cone so she did not think she could put her head in the bowl and she got all excited when she saw that she could. When I gave her a tub of moreo worms she again did not think she could put her head in the tub but then realised she could and got the stuff the worms come in all over her nose before she noticed that she could dig them out with her 'bad' leg. She got so excited eating that she was wagging her little tail and mumbling to herself while eating lol. So nice to see her becoming her old self again . 

Two weeks and she can run wild around the house again with Sprite . 

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Been a little more than 2 weeks. Is Akiko now charging round like the mad little thing she was before the accident?

What about the Kits, have they moved on to their forever homes yet? There what more that 8 weeks old now so getting close to that point aren't they are do you need to keep them longer than Cats/Dogs?


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss

We've been talking to a fennec fox breeder and she's told me they cannot be allowed around cats or small dogs as the foxes will kill them. She's also said be wary around children as her foxes have attacked her granddaughter unprovked before. Does any of these ring true


----------



## feorag

If you look at Elena's videos of her fennec playing with her dog, that makes that comment hard to believe.

Of course all wild animals have their instincts and the possibility of that wild streak coming out is always there, so socialisation from a very young age is the key.


----------



## Elina

Caoimhe-Blyss said:


> We've been talking to a fennec fox breeder and she's told me they cannot be allowed around cats or small dogs as the foxes will kill them. She's also said be wary around children as her foxes have attacked her granddaughter unprovked before. Does any of these ring true


Hi!
Awfully sorry for the late reply but I have been very busy. 

Allot of what you said really depends on the fennec. One that has been raised around other animals will act differently then one that has not. All of mine are raised with allot of human interaction and they also grow up with my papillon, Sprite teaching them all about play. 

Fennec fox play time - YouTube

Yes, fennecs have been known to kill other pets but the key is to not leave them unsupervised. Fennecs are a fraction of the size of most cats and often it is more the fennec you have to guard and not the cat as fennecs will wind up other animals, they never intend to but they are just so full of energy and they can be very loud when they are screaming about how much fun they are having. Your average cat or dog will quickly become bored of this hence you need to always watch them when they interact with other animals. 

None of my foxes have ever attacked my daughter as she knows how to act around them and they know how to act around her. Foxes are not pets for children, they are often quite aloof and they generally do not want to be fussed, especially not by a child who does not understand how delicate they are. If you have a child prior to getting a fox you really need to teach the child that the fox is not to be played with and not to be petted unless the fox comes to them for attention. 

The main thing is to be sure you get the fox from a reputable breeder who has handled the kits from early on to be sure they are tame. Ask the breeder questions about if they have interacted with the kits from early on and if the kits have interacted with any other animals and never buy an adult fennec as a 'pet' as in short it won't be as it will be very fearful of you. 



> Been a little more than 2 weeks. Is Akiko now charging round like the mad little thing she was before the accident?
> 
> What about the Kits, have they moved on to their forever homes yet? There what more that 8 weeks old now so getting close to that point aren't they are do you need to keep them longer than Cats/Dogs?


2 of the kits are now in their forever homes. I miss them SO much but I think they will thrive where they are. Leo will have a girlfriend and Athena's human Dad has been doting over her . Olympia is still here yet to find her forever home. A good friend is very interested in her so fingers crossed. 

With the fennecs I kept them until 10 weeks of age as they could not have their jabs prior to then. This meant that I could include this in their contracts:
I


> I. Health and Guarantee
> a.	Health Guarantee. Breeder guarantees that the kit is in good
> health, free from any known defects (genetic, structural, communicable, or temperament). Even though kit has been given a health examination you must provide proof by a qualified Veterinarian examination within seven (7) business days to insure your Health guarantee.
> Flashman foxes, guarantees its kits for one (1) year from any genetic health issues, such as cardiac, liver and thyroid issues (genetic only, no idiopathic issues). You must provide proof by a qualified Veterinarian
> b. Refund/Credit. Breeder agrees to give a full refund of purchase price - OR - Breeder agrees to give credit, for the amount of purchase price toward the purchase of another Fennec fox from the Breeder of this Fennec fox, only upon the return of the kit WITHIN NINETY (90) WORKING DAYS of the date of possession with a certificate from a qualified Veterinarian showing examination was made, and showing that the kit has a severe medical or structural condition, congenital or genetic defect which was not observed and/or not disclosed at the time of purchase.


I take allot of pride in my kits .

Akiko is getting accustomed to having her leg back. She hope a little but that is because she is favouring. We have let her out a little longer each day as I do not want to just let her loose quite yet as I worry about her and she would obviously not understand me trying to tell her to take it slow. She is doing well though. I am really happy, she is even starting to forgive me for the tablets down her throat and cleaning her metal work. :2thumb:
-
Elina


----------



## George_Millett

The amount of work you have put into your pack you should be proud of all of them. 

One thing that did strike me recently this is your second litter from the fennecs and Slushy was very busy last year but we have had no news of any litters from the corsacs. Did you get Rudi and Flashman 'fixed' or are they just not interested?


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> The amount of work you have put into your pack you should be proud of all of them.
> 
> One thing that did strike me recently this is your second litter from the fennecs and Slushy was very busy last year but we have had no news of any litters from the corsacs. Did you get Rudi and Flashman 'fixed' or are they just not interested?


Oh they are very, very interested it's Elspeth who isn't and Valla was not old enough last year as unlike the others corsacs are not sexually mature until 2 years of age but this year maybe Harry will be lucky as he really, REALLY likes her . 

So Callie was 'helping' me clear out some stuff in my study the other day and I figured I had not taken any photos of her recently so I took some! She is SO fluffy!!!

Callie November 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie November 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie November 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie November 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie November 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Callie November 2012 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
And did I mention a total snuggle bunny?

Callie snuggles by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Will get some pics of everyone over the next few days with any luck. You see at the moment my camera is not exactly in working order as somehow one of the pins of the plug on the charger snapped off so I need to wait for my new one to arrive. 
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

She is absolutely gorgeous, Elina!! How beautifully she's grown. :flrt:


----------



## George_Millett

I thought you'd abandoned us for the domestics forum for a minute when you got Diamond.

How have are the various foxes coping with the new arrival?


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> I thought you'd abandoned us for the domestics forum for a minute when you got Diamond.
> 
> How have are the various foxes coping with the new arrival?


Never shall I abandon the exotics forum .

Well the day Diamond came home the 1st time she went out in the garden she ran right to Sapphire and started licking her through the mesh of her enclosure and Sapphire being the soppy little girl she is was licking her back haha! It really shocked me as AKK are meant to have a really high prey drive, much like Siberian huskies but Diamond has acted much like she did upon first meeting Sapphire with all the others. 
In the morning and evening she assists me in feeding them all which amuses me no end as she 'woo woo woo' s at them all to say 'Hello!' and all the foxes but Harry are just like 'sure, whatever. . . ' But Harry raises one eyebrow every time and then replies with 'Barrrr' which is his 'Hello' like he is trying to correct her pronunciation or something hehe. The rest of the day she really loves playing with any fox that is willing to play.

- Elina


----------



## George_Millett

And hows Mangrel coping with another young pup charging around the place?

Does he have somewhere to hide or do they all find him and evict him from what ever quiet spot he had found?


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> And hows Mangrel coping with another young pup charging around the place?
> 
> Does he have somewhere to hide or do they all find him and evict him from what ever quiet spot he had found?


He is quite fond of her as she does not take up much of the sofa, or much of his bed hehe. 


Mangrel and Diamond by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

They were asleep but they woke up before I managed to get a photo where you can make out that the black mass of fur is a dog :lol2:.

Then Valentine decided to join in:

The sofa has officially gone to the dogs. by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

:lol2:. Poor Diamond looked like she was being squashed but she was safe. 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Callie and Diamond:

The fox and the AKK by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMUUgy3sals&feature=youtube_gdata
-Elina


----------



## kaleigh

omgg :flrt::flrt:
soooooo cute! I want one loads!


----------



## kaleigh

are the babies for sale? :blush:


----------



## Elina

kaleigh said:


> are the babies for sale? :blush:


Which babies? 
I do still have a fennec kit from the last litter but that's all.
- Elina


----------



## kaleigh

Elina said:


> Which babies?
> I do still have a fennec kit from the last litter but that's all.
> - Elina


It was the babies in the photos at the start of the post. I've wanted one forever...think they will be a little out of my price range though  should be able to afford one after Christmas though


----------



## CazzieAnwyn

Too adorable <3 Valentine is just so smushy cuddles are needed.

I so so so want a fox now =/ Not quite sure how to persuade the parents I should be allowed one though haha


----------



## Elina

Sapphire and Diamond the AKK playing. 
Arctic fox playing with an Alaskan Klee Kai - YouTube


Nothing is more adorable then this! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Are you getting as soft as your other half or was he the one who let her in doors??


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> Are you getting as soft as your other half or was he the one who let her in doors??


Hehe well she comes in every day before and after her walk the same as Ranger and Callie but now it's really hard to get her to want to go back out as she adores Diamond :2thumb:. 

- Elina


----------



## feorag

Another lovely video - Diamond certainly seems to have settled very well! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

Just wondered if you guys could please vote for Audrey and Sapphire in a photo comp: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3692367.119371.453002251397378&type=3&theater You just have to 'like' the photo. 

It would mean so much to Audrey if she won:2thumb:. 
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Done it! :2thumb: Happily! :flrt:


----------



## George_Millett

I'm open to bribery. Put up more pictures/video of your pack and I'll consider it.


----------



## Elina

Callie playing in the snow with Dilly. I got no good photos of them charging around together as they were both just blurs but I think this one turned out okay:

Callie in the snow. by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
And now some photos of my proper snow babies!

Arctic sno! Slush by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Slush by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Slush by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Arctic sno! Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Slush by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Slush by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Slush by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Arctic sno! Sapphire by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-Elina


----------



## Marcia

They're sooooo gorgeous!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George_Millett

And who or what is Dilly?


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> And who or what is Dilly?


Dilly is Diamond's nick name. My sister started calling her Dilly Diamond one day and she likes being called Dilly so it stuck. 

Sno! Dilly by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

So you weren't give a new fox for Christmas then. Pity would of liked to have seen more pictures.


----------



## feorag

Lovely photos Elina! :2thumb:


----------



## drstevo

Hey Elina,

i just love your foxes! I've read your blog & seen your website. What impresses me is your devotion to the proper care of the animals and educating thereof.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Elina

I found this earlier on an old memory card and I just had to upload it!
Adorable baby fox! - YouTube

It's hard to believe my baby boy was ever. . . well, exactly that a baby haha!

-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

Has he moved into his outdoor accommodation yet or are you still keeping him, callie and Secret inside still.


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous little critter! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

George_Millett said:


> Has he moved into his outdoor accommodation yet or are you still keeping him, callie and Secret inside still.


They have lived outside for months however they come in every day for a while before and after their walks . 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cwLOUrkO1I

Slush is a bit. . . Odd. I now see why Sapphire is not interested in him like she was with Logan hehe. Heck she is even more interested in 'Pig' our JRT x West highland terrier then she is in Puppy. . . Mind you all the girls are, no idea why, I think it must be his beard? :lol2:
-Elina


----------



## genevie

That may well be one of the funniest videos I've ever seen, bless him  Ended up on a bit of a spree watching a bunch of your videos, especially the fennec ones ... I saw your ad for gorgeous little Olympia yesterday, if I wasn't meant to be spending 6 months studying in California next year I would snap her up in a heartbeat  In fact, it's making me very tempted to just cancel my plans altogether!


----------



## Elina

genevie said:


> That may well be one of the funniest videos I've ever seen, bless him  Ended up on a bit of a spree watching a bunch of your videos, especially the fennec ones ... I saw your ad for gorgeous little Olympia yesterday, if I wasn't meant to be spending 6 months studying in California next year I would snap her up in a heartbeat  In fact, it's making me very tempted to just cancel my plans altogether!



No, no, no you must go! There will be other litters, promise! 

I got a new camera today and I am SO happy! Ranger finally is more then a 3d shadow:

Ranger by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

- Elina


----------



## feorag

Lovely photo Elina! :flrt:


----------



## genevie

Elina said:


> No, no, no you must go! There will be other litters, promise!
> 
> I got a new camera today and I am SO happy! Ranger finally is more then a 3d shadow:
> 
> - Elina


Gorgeous photo, what a handsome fox  And I am holding you to that promise! :lol2:


----------



## Jb1432

How do you exercise an animal that has such a large natural range?


----------



## Elina

He goes for two 2 mile walks a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. He had a 20ftx20ft enclosure that he and his friend Secret share so they play in there with their various enrichment items and also in our home. 

Foxes don't actually walk a huge distance in the wild if they have everything they need close by, they walk as far as they have to. You could say humans have a huge natural range however we have corner shops and that is as far as the average human will venture for food. Foxes are not the type to go for a jaunt around the park if they have no need to. 

Hamsters apparently have a huge range in the wild too and venture further and yet they live in cages the size of fish tanks. . . 

-Elina


----------



## Elina

genevie said:


> Gorgeous photo, what a handsome fox  And I am holding you to that promise! :lol2:


I'll let the fennecs know hehe. 

So what will you be studying in California?
-Elina


----------



## genevie

Elina said:


> I'll let the fennecs know hehe.
> 
> So what will you be studying in California?
> -Elina


Theology, as part of my degree, which (no offense to anyone who finds it interesting!) is possibly the most boring thing I've ever had to subject myself to. But unfortunately I didn't have much choice when I was deciding on a course so that's what I ended up with and I just have to grin and bear it. UC has quite interesting "niche" courses though, as opposed to my current university where almost every theology is about the same thing!

I tend to be that typical obsessed-with-America kind of person most of the time, but I'm not a enthusiastic about going to Cali as I expected, partly because it means I can't get any new pets this year and won't be able to take my current babies with me  I will probably beg whoever looks after them to set up a webcam by the cages so I can keep my eye on them haha.


----------



## Elina

That sounds quite interesting actually. Heck I was a medical student which is about as boring as uni can be haha!
I think, no scrap that, I know you will have an amazing time! I am from Colorado and when I moved to the UK everyone asked me "is school in America like the movies" and they all expect you to say no and they NEVER believe you when you say yes but honestly it is. If I did not have so many commitments to ill family members over here I would already be back in the US as I found, in my experience, the whole school system to be allot more positive enjoyable then it is here in the UK. (Please no one take offence, this is my personal experience). 

When you are in California make the most of it! I urge you to visit San Diego zoo as it is truly the very best zoo I have ever visited! I almost studied marine biology in San Diego actually and it's one of those things I wish I had gone through with. 

You will have to keep us all posted on your adventures .
-Elina


----------



## genevie

Ah, my mum desperately wanted me to be a medical student but science was just never my thing. Most parents would probably be happy with their child aiming to be a lawyer but not her! Personally it seems to me that the UK education system is gradually getting more like the US system, so clearly they're doing something right over there.

I have really bad social anxiety so I'm pretty nervous about being there alone (and also about having to share a room with someone!), but I'm trying to stay positive about it because I think if I let myself get into it, it will definitely be an amazing time  I'm really looking forward to going to as many animal-themed places as possible, I'll definitely put San Diego Zoo at the top of my list. I'll have to set up a little running thread here with pictures of all the animals I encounter. I haven't been allocated a campus yet but my first choice was Santa Barbara, partly because they have a free aquarium there and partly because it's right on the beach and not too far from LA :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

genevie said:


> Ah, my mum desperately wanted me to be a medical student but science was just never my thing. Most parents would probably be happy with their child aiming to be a lawyer but not her! Personally it seems to me that the UK education system is gradually getting more like the US system, so clearly they're doing something right over there.
> 
> I have really bad social anxiety so I'm pretty nervous about being there alone (and also about having to share a room with someone!), but I'm trying to stay positive about it because I think if I let myself get into it, it will definitely be an amazing time  I'm really looking forward to going to as many animal-themed places as possible, I'll definitely put San Diego Zoo at the top of my list. I'll have to set up a little running thread here with pictures of all the animals I encounter. I haven't been allocated a campus yet but my first choice was Santa Barbara, partly because they have a free aquarium there and partly because it's right on the beach and not too far from LA :2thumb:


You totally have to write a blog, even if no one else reads it (I will if you give me the link) they are nice to look over, much like a diary. 

I took a couple of photos of Valla playing with Sprite and Dilly last night. Unlike all the others she is already in her summer coat and has been for some time. Valla is the same size as all the other corsacs before anyone says she is a 'midget' as people on DA said but I agree she looks smaller then normal now she is not all fluffy. 


The papillon, the klee kai and the corsac fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

The papillon, the klee kai and the corsac fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
Oh and here is a video:
Corsac fox and Alaskan klee kai playing - YouTube

- Elina


----------



## feorag

Beautiful! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

Dilly D certainly seems to have settled in with Sprite and the foxes very well! :2thumb:


----------



## Dra

Oh Elina... They are gorgeous. I kind of want to permanently Foxsit Cali and Ranger.


----------



## Elina

Dilly and Akiko by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

So another video of Dilly and a fox, today it's Dilly and Akiko!
Alaskan Klee Kai playing with a Fennec Fox - YouTube

You get to see Dilly grooming Akiko at the end 


Dilly and Akiko by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Elina

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4gP6Ig9omU

I filmed this yesterday too:
My foxy facial - YouTube

This was around my 4th facial of the day so it was not as extensive as normal but yeah, Callie loves doing hair and facials haha. She is just like a human girl, we were waiting for my OH to get her another top for her level so we started messing around with our hair and make-up. 

-Elina


----------



## feorag

She was very thorough cleaning your ears, so she's obviouslly a professional! :roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Elina

She takes such good care of me, I mean what would people think if I left the house having not been thoroughly groomed by such a skilled foxy? (This is why I see her after work and Mr E gives her breakfast hehe.)
-Elina


----------



## Elina

Okay last one for today, my hansom boy Ranger:
Just hanging out with my silver fox - YouTube

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Just a couple of cute pics of Akiko from the other day:

Good night Akiko by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Good night Akiko by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
-Elina


----------



## genevie

Ahh gimme! So sweet, I love sleeping animals


----------



## paulajo

I love sleeping kids more! :lol2:


----------



## Dra

OK I now adore little Akiko as well. Pity I can't have a fox.


----------



## George_Millett

We need more fox videos and pictures!!!!!


----------



## Elina

So yesterday I was about to take my 12 empty ammo crates from my 762x54r to recycling but thought I would rip out Callie and Ranger's level first so I could recycle the 3rd one this month they had killed. 
While I was in there I decided that I could just turn the ammo crates into a little cave for them so myself a hammer and some nails got to work and the end result was okay considering the crates were rubbish anyhow. 

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Took some pics of Callie today too in her summer coat:

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

June 5th 2013 by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Kiss me quick by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## feorag

Gorgeous photos, as always Elina. Callie is really beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## em_40

love Callie, she's a stunning foxy


----------



## Elina

We at Flashman foxes are proud to announce the birth of one litter of fennec kits to Inari and Barbie Flashman this morning with the first kit being born at 9am and the last at around 11:30am. 
No idea how many at the moment but from the sounds of things mother and kits are doing well. Whole family group are working as one to assure the kits safety and that Barbie is well fed. 

Will post more info when I know more!
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Congratulations! :jump:

I shall look forward to photos and watching them grow! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

Photo bombing fennec by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Hehehe. 
-Elina


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I love photobombing animal photos! :2thumb:


----------



## Elina

It was so funny as a friend in the US wanted me to pet Dilly good night for her so I was going to take a photo of Dilly smiling. Well out comes the camera down goes the shutter button and when I uploaded it there was Akiko! :lol2:
-Elina


----------



## lessthanthree

They're all so gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Elina

*Cuteness overload incoming!*

I would like to present to you all the 2013 Flashman foxes fennec litter!!!


2013 fennec fox kits! by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


2013 fennec kit by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## TACT1CAL

Okay even I can admit that's too cute:flrt:


----------



## genevie

Gimme!! :flrt:


----------



## strabo

beyond cute


----------



## emmartha

Beautiful, glad to see they are doing well. My absolute dream to own one in the future, just wish I could now!


----------



## Elina

Video time!
Fennec fox kits at 2 weeks old - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## feorag

Beautiful as always! And those ears will be *HUGE *in no time at all! :flrt:


----------



## Tanzer

Soooo cuuuuuuuute :flrt:

If they could live with dogs I'd have one in a heartbeat. Gorgeous!


----------



## Elina

Tanzer said:


> Soooo cuuuuuuuute :flrt:
> 
> If they could live with dogs I'd have one in a heartbeat. Gorgeous!


They can actually, all of ours adore our dogs and our dogs love them. 

Fennec fox Vs. Papillon round 1 - YouTube
Fennec fox playing with large dog - YouTube
Alaskan Klee Kai playing with a Fennec Fox - YouTube


Cute/funny little family by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Tanzer

Maybe I should phrase that to 'live with *my* dogs' :whistling2: 

My Jack Russell... has a thing about foxes :lol2:


----------



## Elina

So I always find those pics of puppies in cups odd. The whole tea cup size dog thing is not my (dare I say it) cup of tea but anyhow I finished my coffee. . . Fennec kit was sleeping. . .:whistling2:. . . He oddly slept through the whole ordeal.


FENNEC IN A CUP by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Elina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWEPqiX7IaY

-Elina


----------



## Elina

Nearly 4 weeks old now!

Fennec fox baby squeaks - YouTube

Fennec fox kits3 weeks 4 days old by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Fennec fox kits3 weeks 4 days old by Flashman foxes, on Flickr


Fennec fox kits3 weeks 4 days old by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

This one below is 'the sleepy one'. He falls to sleep and you can do anything with him like put him in a coffee cup or. . . 

Fennec fox kits3 weeks 4 days old by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

-Elina


----------



## Lushmush

I think I'm in love! No actually I'm fairly sure, I'm totally in love with these adorable little guys :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Elina

Akiko meeting her baby brothers. 
Baby brothers - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## Lushmush

Elina said:


> Akiko meeting her baby brothers.
> Baby brothers - YouTube
> -Elina



N'awww, how adorable are they!!!
Can I have them? pretty please! :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Elina

Tobias:

Tobias the fennec fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Tobias the fennec fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Tobias the fennec fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Tobias the fennec fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr

Gustav has been on the go too much for photos lol. He has worked out running perfectly!

-Elina


----------



## Lushmush

Elina said:


> Tobias:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flashmanfoxes/9241601205/image
> Tobias the fennec fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flashmanfoxes/9241601329/image
> Tobias the fennec fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flashmanfoxes/9241601207/image
> Tobias the fennec fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/flashmanfoxes/9244382974/image
> Tobias the fennec fox by Flashman foxes, on Flickr
> 
> Gustav has been on the go too much for photos lol. He has worked out running perfectly!
> 
> -Elina


I'm so jealous, they just keep getting even more stunning with age! And oh my, those ears are just adorable :flrt: 

I feel like I'm stalking this thread, I'm honestly not! :blush:


----------



## feorag

The expression on Tobias' face at Diamond's ministrations is so funny!! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

This years babies Tobi and Gus inspecting their new toys. 

Fennec fox babies get new toys - YouTube

- Elina


----------



## feorag

They are coming on brilliantly Elina. That behaviour was so similar to cats it was spooky. They needed to work out what the toy was, but every time it moved they were cautious and kinda ran away, but came straight back cos they just NEEDED to know what it was. :flrt:


----------



## Elina

Tobias and Gustav trying morio worms (super meal worms) for the first time. They were expecting the normal size meal worms so were a bit shocked that their worms had been super sized.

Fennec kits graduate from meal worms to morio worms - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## Elina

My soppy boy:
Just playing with my fox - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## Pouchie

Elina did you see the comment under Tobias & Gustav's morio clip?

A 14yr old with a crush :flrt:

I though that was cute lol


----------



## Elina

Pouchie said:


> Elina did you see the comment under Tobias & Gustav's morio clip?
> 
> A 14yr old with a crush :flrt:
> 
> I though that was cute lol


No, I don't think I did I will have to take a look. 

Here are Callie and Ranger listening to that viral fox song:
Two REAL foxes listening to Ylvis The Fox - YouTube
-Elina


----------



## George_Millett

We need more Fox Pictures!!!!!!!!1




Please


----------



## alcopops

just read this thread, 4yrs worth lol 

some amazing pictures from start to finish.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Payne

Oh my god! your foxes are so cute


----------



## Marcia

Elina said:


> No, I don't think I did I will have to take a look.
> 
> Here are Callie and Ranger listening to that viral fox song:
> Two REAL foxes listening to Ylvis The Fox - YouTube
> -Elina


That is so unbelievably cute! 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## HerbsParents

Found your forum posts and Blog recently Elina, they are awesome, i am now in love with your foxes and will continue to keep up to date with their story.

Fascinating and beautiful creatures, amazing:notworthy:


----------

